# Sticky  X-Trail Photos - Members Rides (56K beware)



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I thought this would be a good idea to have one thread dedicated to your X-Trail Photos. It's always nice to see other members Rides and what they have done to them, or if they are just stock.

I'll start by saying I do not have my X-Trail yet. Hopefully by the end of this week it will arrive. We signed the deal on a Silver 2005 X-Trail LE/VDC 2 weeks ago, however had to wait for one from Japan. Our dealer underestimated the VDC option and did not have enough on hand.

Following are photos I thought would be our X-trail until it was discovered it was not a VDC model.





































This was the actual one we test drove.

I'll post pictures of the actual truck when we take delivery.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Straight out of the dealer: 










With new wheels + extras:


















Latest wheels:










Engine Bay:










Some things missing on the engine bay pic which have been installed already:

Nismo Oil Catch Can
Nismo Oil Cap
Nismo Reservoir Covers
Midd Penn Throttle Body
Energy Suspension Motor Mount Inserts

I also have interior pics if anyone is interested. My dashboard is different from the canuck and later Series 2 X-Trails.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Australian X-Trail*

Here is the most recent pic of my exy 










More pics can be found HERE


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Boy black X-Trails are beauties :thumbup: 

Terranismo, both set of wheels pictured are 17" ?

Aussi, the amount of light you can put on the road must be incredible


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Lights*



ViperZ said:


> Boy black X-Trails are beauties :thumbup:
> Aussi, the amount of light you can put on the road must be incredible


Yes, but I try not to use the Hella's on road much, because it's illegal (only off-road use is allowed). I would only use them on-road if I was going to punish someone cutting me off, but that doesn't happen very often


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> I would only use them on-road if I was going to punish someone cutting me off, but that doesn't happen very often


Indeed, a nice option to have :thumbup:

_"Oh look, it's daylight in side the car ahead of us"_ LOL


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

My Sentra / My Father's Altima / My X-Trail









The X-Trail alone:









Some "inside" pics:

























QR25DE engine (Mex version don't came with the "plastic engine cover"):

















Let's see which other pics can I catch later.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Manuelga, nice collection of cars, and great looking XT :thumbup: I'm so envious of the drilled pedals and the slide out tray, World XT's get over the Canadian version :thumbup:


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey manuelga - where did you find the metal pedal covers? I'm looking for some and found a nice set on eBay. Not sure if they will fit perfectly though..


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Digitaloutlaw, they come factory standard on Austrailia, Europe, Central America, Mexico and Japan X-Trails, everywhere but Canadian ones 

Marketing types must have ciphered in Canada we have snow, so they may be slippery with wet snowy boots.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Yep, my X-T came from the Dealership with those metal drilled pedals, but, I've a gift for you guys: Enjoy


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ViperZ said:


> Manuelga, nice collection of cars, and great looking XT :thumbup: I'm so envious of the drilled pedals and the *slide out tray*, World XT's get over the Canadian version :thumbup:


Wich tray?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

manuelga said:


> Yep, my X-T came from the Dealership with those metal drilled pedals, but, I've a gift for you guys: Enjoy


Sweet your buying those for us??? You're too kind :thumbup: 

The slide out tray you have where Canuck X-Trails have a covey hole


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ViperZ said:


> Sweet your buying those for us??? You're too kind :thumbup:



They're not so expensive & I'm shure they could send to Canuckland 



ViperZ said:


> The slide out tray you have where Canuck X-Trails have a covey hole


It's a folding down cover, I'll take a pic later opened.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Jalal is the Bling Bling King

Viper both wheels are 17 inch.

BTW the drilled pedals (like those on Manuel's X) are standard on only automatic transmision equipped X-Trails outside of Canada.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Jalal is the Bling Bling King


LOL. Yeah, when I bling bling everybody better watch out on the road 

Manuel: That site selling those pedals for LHD, am not sure but are the RHD and LHD pedals the same on the xtrail?

From the pics you posted they look the same to me, however am not certain of that. I want to order these pedals as they come with that footrest which is the same style.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

manuelga said:


> It's a folding down cover, I'll take a pic later opened.


Ahh... understood


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Manuel: That site selling those pedals for LHD, am not sure but are the RHD and LHD pedals the same on the xtrail?
> 
> From the pics you posted they look the same to me, however am not certain of that. I want to order these pedals as they come with that footrest which is the same style.


There's a guy there named Brian, he's really friendly, Ask him, he could give a much better answer, considering he got the part, anyway, I'll try to check at Stealership, maybe the CD-Parts could have something.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Manuel. I'll write to them asking this.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Manuel,

Well, I contatced the company that sells those pedals and didn't receive a helpfull response.

When I asked exactly the same question if those pedals would fit LHD and RHD, the answer was simple:

"We can't help you, as we have never tried"

I guess they wont be staying in my bookmarks for long


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Always bragging for RHD things, and the Whole Fantasy involved JDM things & now that they could payback, they just SAY.. NO, without asking, :loser: 

I'll be at Mexico City next week, I take my VIN there & ask Dealership about the pedals, I guess the Nissan FAST system could give us more info.

If that wasn't the case, We could try downloading FAST & burn a CD. (Long way to go, but worth the efford).

I also got an Idea... maybe, just maybe Aussie 350Z's got the same pedals & a friendly stealership could try to find if they interchange.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> I also got an Idea... maybe, just maybe Aussie 350Z's got the same pedals & a friendly stealership could try to find if they interchange.


Good idea. I will check with my dealer about the aussie 350Z pedals. Thanks Manuel.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

manuelga said:


> Yep, my X-T came from the Dealership with those metal drilled pedals, but, I've a gift for you guys: Enjoy


Interesting! I didn't know the pedals on the xtrail were the same size as the 350Z and G35... I'm going to call my friend at Infinity and try to get those parts! Thanks!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

*It's Finally Here!*

Well, after all the talk and anticipation, we finally took delievery of our 2005 Xtrail LE-VDC :thumbup: 

Here are some quick snaps of it. I was so dissapointed I forgot our camera when we went to the dealer. I wanted a picture of my wife driving it because she looked so happy driving away from the dealers.
























































We put 62 Km on it already :E 

I when and bought rubber floor mats right after this stop in the park.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Go Viper! Go Viper! Go Viper!*

Really happy for you Viper.

Welcome aboard! (well never mind... you have been here a while already)
Congratulations!

You are a pretty good photographer:
You were actually able to snap the picture while the temp gauge blinking was on, ha!

ValBoo.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Yepeee Viper!*

Now you're a true "xtrailholic" 

Congratulations mate, looks owesome 

Can't wait for your pics with bits and pieces added to it.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks guys :thumbup: 

Valboo, that is strange, I took two shots of the dash and both times I was able to get the temperature gauge, coincedence really as I wasn't even thinking about it and was wanting more the kilometers.


Thanks Jalal, I had all these visons of modding it while waiting for it, now I don't wan't to touch it  I have the dealer looking into a Clear bug deflector like yours. The Remote start and car alarm goes in next week. I ordered a Chrome NISSAN licence frame.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Guys I'm at Mexico City, selling my house here, I came with the Sentra... But when I see this pics, I miss my X-Ty...

Seing your Pics, relief my soul, thank guys.

If anybody want a house at Mex City, just tell me, hehehehehhe


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Best of luck of a quick sale of your house Manuelga


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Manuel,

Don't let your emotions force you to sell your house cheaply  You wont like that when you see your Exy again, it will remind you fo something "not so good" 

Just joking with you, am sure the Exy is missing you too! LOL 



manuelga said:


> Guys I'm at Mexico City, selling my house here, I came with the Sentra... But when I see this pics, I miss my X-Ty...
> 
> Seing your Pics, relief my soul, thank guys.
> 
> If anybody want a house at Mex City, just tell me, hehehehehhe


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys, your good vibes, helps a lot.

Today I sold the house, I'm shocked, I needed just 1 week to sold it fully.

When I understand (really I'm shocked) what happened, I'll tell you guys.

The good side, I'll start building my Future House sooner than I expect & it'll include all my cars garages & a tools room


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I really like these...and they even have my engine! If I move our of the country, I know what I'm buying. Nice rides everyone!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Well Done!*

Congratualtion Manuel  The tools room would have to be the most important part of the house 



manuelga said:


> Thanks a lot guys, your good vibes, helps a lot.
> 
> Today I sold the house, I'm shocked, I needed just 1 week to sold it fully.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Manuelga, Excellent! Good to hear. It sounds like a nice house you're planing 

Thanks Nickzac...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Me me me please... can I post my pics too?*

Finally got some pics to show you all:


































At the request of Manuelga I will post later about my HS header install and my trouble with O2 sensor.

ValBoo.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Valboo, Excellent Pictures of your XT'y :thumbup: 

Is that an amplifier strapped to the back seat?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Valboo, what is that rectangular light in the middle of the back bumper for, is that a third/forth brake light?


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

noticed that too..it's not on the Canadian Model by default I think.. but the punchout seems to be there.. weird.. I don't get who makes the decisions to put what parts where, and why.. 



ViperZ said:


> Valboo, what is that rectangular light in the middle of the back bumper for, is that a third/forth brake light?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

That's the rear halogen. It's standard on Euro X-trails. Cost is around $100.00 at the dealer and includes the lamp and new switchgear which is situated underneath the steering wheel on the dash. The X is already prewired for it (like the front halogens) so it's just plug and play.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

So its a Red Halogen Lamp? When does it come on, or what is it for?


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

What is the benefit of having this?



Terranismo said:


> That's the rear halogen. It's standard on Euro X-trails. Cost is around $100.00 at the dealer and includes the lamp and new switchgear which is situated underneath the steering wheel on the dash. The X is already prewired for it (like the front halogens) so it's just plug and play.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*back bumper light*

Viper (& others),

Yes it is my Kenwood amp strapped to the backseat.


Also, the back bumper light was added since it does not come on Canadian models (Stephen and I both worked on this mod together... he has the same)

Unfortunately the wiring is NOT there in the back bumper, so Stephen and I decided to run some wires from the brake lights wiring (just inside the car) and make this lamp function as a day-light/brake light. Also had to buy the connector to hold the special dual coil brake bulb.

But as Terranismo mentioned, normally this lamp is designated as a "Rear Fog Lamp" which is switch activated by the driver.

ValBoo.


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Here in Canada I would imagine it's just for show. I think it has a purpose on the Autobahn as a warning system.

I wonder if the RCMP would pull you over if you left it on while you're driving.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Winterpeg,

Never been pulled over for having it on (as wired per above) since it is the same brightnes as day-lights unless stepping on the brake.

And yes it is just for show...
But more importantly:
I just couldn't stand having that SILLY cover plate in the middle of the bumper (depends on your car color... the plate in "black" is not too noticable...I find)

ValBoo.


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

That's good to know that it doesn't glow any brighter. That way it won't be confused with a brake light.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Winterpeg,
> 
> Never been pulled over for having it on (as wired per above) since it is the same brightnes as day-lights unless stepping on the brake.
> 
> ...



I agree, I hate plugs in place that indicate you don't have "All the options" 

I see, normally it would be clear for a back up light or bright red for more light in a fog.

I would like to do the Jalal mod where the top bank of tail lights is lit with a dual element bulb.


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Is there any option to get a white/clear cover instead of red? Might come in handy to shed some light on the ground when setting up the tent after dark.

Does the power run independent of the running lights?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Rear Fog Light*

I know we have discussed this at length in the "monster" thread, but I fitted my rear fog light to be used as a fog light that would come-on when I switch the front ones on.

My exy was already pre-wired and when I removed that ugly plastic cover from the rear bumper that wires and plug was already there, so all I had to do is fit the rear fog light and take it to an auto electrician to connect the existing wire to the control switch and relay of the front fog light.

We don't fog here often in Australia, so I use it as a "dust light" instead when going off-road. The brightness of this little thing is just amazing and makes you visible even in the dustiest conditions.

Have a look at it in action  That's me in that black exy.










I have to admit that I sometimes use this rear fog light as a punishment for someone that decides (un-wisely) to tailgate me 




Winterpeg said:


> Is there any option to get a white/clear cover instead of red? Might come in handy to shed some light on the ground when setting up the tent after dark.
> 
> Does the power run independent of the running lights?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*The Jalal Mod*

Viper, the "Jalal Mod" is becoming very popular around the world and I see a link to my web page on more than one forum these days talking about it.

As with any 1st time mod, guys are trying to do something better and easier than what I've done with my tail lights and I know that there are a couple of xtrailers in Malaysia that have succeeded in adding LED bulbs to the top section of the tail light. Requires smaller hole drilling and produces a bit more light than the standard dual element bulb.

I'm happy with my mod and I wont be changing it, until I get the new "white" tail lights with LEDs. 

Pics of my tail light mod can be found HERE 



ViperZ said:


> I agree, I hate plugs in place that indicate you don't have "All the options"
> 
> I see, normally it would be clear for a back up light or bright red for more light in a fog.
> 
> I would like to do the Jalal mod where the top bank of tail lights is lit with a dual element bulb.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Jalal, it's a cool mod, and I noticed as I watched my wife driving the Xty home yesterday that it was needed. My thought was why have such a huge taillight area only to have a small portion of it being actual illuminated brake lights?

Thanks for the linked photos.

The Clear/LED Tail lights you mention, are they the same as the Rider version sold in Japan?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes! these are the ones am after 



ViperZ said:


> The Clear/LED Tail lights you mention, are they the same as the Rider version sold in Japan?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Mud Flaps*

Hi Guys,

Am I seeing this correctly from your exy pics, but it looks like you guys have "black" mud flaps? is this correct?

I've searching for the black mud flaps all over to replace my grey looking ones, as I want them to match my black exy.

Anyone knows where I could get the genuine xtrail black mud flaps from?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Those Clear Tail lights would look wicked on a black and Silver XTy :thumbup: I wish they were all clear though with out the red even... Might look bland, but different  

The black mud flaps came on from the factory, if you can't get them I'm sure we can do something about that.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

My X is also prewired for the rear fog light. It actually uses a small switch under the steering wheel on the dash which changes the intensity. I think it has 3 to 4 settings. I'm thinking about doing something different about my bumper lenses also.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I have two extra..*

When they did the mods to my car... I loss the use of the back two... you want them?

Stephen





aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Am I seeing this correctly from your exy pics, but it looks like you guys have "black" mud flaps? is this correct?
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Yes please!*

Thanks for the offer Stephen, if they're black, yes I want them please, as I've checked with the dealerships here and apparently all xtrails (including the new ones) come with the standard grey mud flaps.

Can you also ask the price of the front ones from your dealership please?

If you gonna be sending me the back ones, I might as well buy the front ones to match.

Thanks very much.



SCHESBH said:


> When they did the mods to my car... I loss the use of the back two... you want them?
> 
> Stephen


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

I had posted a question a few days ago about if anyone had put anything on the factory roof rack....but recieved no replies.
So I did it anyway...I looked at a bunch of cargo boxes because we just had a little girl and need just a bit more room with her and the dog I guess.
I ended up going with a THULE Adventurer simply because of the customer service were I got it and the price was right. It holds 16 cubic feet....I can fit the stroller in this puppy.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Luggage Box*

Hi Thorongil,

I have a similar set-up, but with a smaller and a bit deaper box, mine holds 50Kg and it was a perfect companion during my off-road trip last weekend. I put all of camping gear in there.





Sorry that I didn't reply to your question earlier, but am not using factory roof racks, mine are aftermarket ones made by Rhino Rack and the reason I chose those over the factory ones, was because they're higher than the rear roof spoiler, so when I put stuff up there I don't have to worry about scratching the spoiler.

Boyz, more pics of my off-road adventure and beach driving can be seen HERE just scroll down to the bottom of the page and you'll see a link to a .zip file which you can download to view the photos (file size is 1.31Mb)  I had great fun and will be doing it again shortly.


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

aussietrail,

Nice pics. Thats some pretty good off roading there...Does your X trial have any special mods to do that stuff? That water looks like its well past the bottm of the doors? Any leaks?

T


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*All Standard Factory*

Nope, nothing special. Apart from the shiny chrome stuff  everything else is factory nissan (including the suspension) No leaks either, the exy is quite sealed when it comes to water crossings and as long the water line doesn't go above the bonnet, it should be fine.

Viper: I know I told you before that am not into that hard core off-roading, but I just couldn't resist the temptation of not even trying to explore what our exy is capable of. Believe me you will be surprised. 



Thorongil said:


> aussietrail,
> 
> Nice pics. Thats some pretty good off roading there...Does your X trial have any special mods to do that stuff? That water looks like its well past the bottm of the doors? Any leaks?
> 
> T


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> "...as long the water line doesn't go above the bonnet, it should be fine"
> 
> Viper: I know I told you before that am not into that hard core off-roading, but I just couldn't resist the temptation of not even trying to explore what our exy is capable of. Believe me you will be surprised.


I'm witness of that.

As some of you have read before, I've experienced a floodage drive-trough during rain season.

I were driving at Queretaro City loop & when I arrived to the exit, I saw all kind of cars & even larger trucks that turned crazy & were making manouvers to avoid the floodage, entering the loop by an exit.

I saw a urban bus & calculate the height of the water, with the bus' wheel, turned head & told my mother (wich I drove there) let's see what the X-Ty is made of.... it were ~70cms (always under the bonnet/hood/cofre  ) & my FWD X-Ty crosses the water body without any complain, launching water like crazy, but it goes out like if nothing happends, 

As Jalal told, you'll be surprised what an X-Ty can do.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Everybody, be EXTREMELY careful about trying to cross floodwaters in any vehicle. If you misjudge the depth and there's any current at all, you and your vehicle can easily be swept away. Let's save the river running for canoes and kayaks. It's tough to paddle a truck.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Avery Slickride said:


> Everybody, be EXTREMELY careful about trying to cross floodwaters in any vehicle. If you misjudge the depth and there's any current at all, you and your vehicle can easily be swept away. Let's save the river running for canoes and kayaks. It's tough to paddle a truck.



Yep, you're right, take a lot of car.

Fortunatelly I took the X-Trail, if I took Sentra or Scenic, it would be another story.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I also agree with this statement and would like to assure everyone that we got out and checked the depth of every puddle and mud whole before attempting to cross it in our off-road adventure.

Better be safe than sorry 



Avery Slickride said:


> Everybody, be EXTREMELY careful about trying to cross floodwaters in any vehicle. If you misjudge the depth and there's any current at all, you and your vehicle can easily be swept away. Let's save the river running for canoes and kayaks. It's tough to paddle a truck.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Good idea. I will check with my dealer about the aussie 350Z pedals. Thanks Manuel.


Jalal & all the X-Ty folks, look what I found at another forum, it's a Sentra/Sunny B14 (like mine) with the pedals that we want from a 350Z:










If its possible to fit them in a B14, I'm shure they can be mounted in a X-Ty


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thorongil, nice looking set-up! :thumbup: 

Jalal, awesome off-roading pictures! :thumbup: 

Manuelga, Nice Sleuth work! :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the photo Manuel.

Mine is Automatic, so the pedal set-up will be different. I haven't had the chance to check the Aussie 350Z pedals yet, but hopefully I'll do that soon.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Here are some recent photos of our XTy


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Alloy Wheels*

Viper,

I bought a set of 4, 16" alloy wheels that are exactly like yours. I just could not pass on them when they where selling so cheap by another xtrailer. They came off a 2004 model.

So, I did a quick calculation between my chrome alloy wheels expensive dream and this cheap/bargain reality and made my decision to stick with OEM alloys.

I now have to sell my 15" alloy wheels to buy 16" tyres (and a spare rim)

Picking the alloy wheels up tomorrow (well, actually today, as it's 1:15am here now)


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Good to hear Jalal, Congrats on the new rims, they will look very nice on your XTy, It's dissapointing they will not have the "Bling" you were after, but you can always upgrade later :thumbup: 

Hey do me a favor when you pick them up, please measure the backspacing(offset) and the rim width for me. For the offset, place a tape measure against the inside mounting surface and measure to the redge of the rim. For the width, an inside lip to inside lip will do. I just need to know  

Thanks

Bing


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah I know, no bling this time, maybe I'll come across another good deal that would be very hard to pass and if I'm lucky it'll be "bling" ones  These rims sure look nice on black xtrails, so am happy.

Sure thing about the measurements. :thumbup: 



ViperZ said:


> Good to hear Jalal, Congrats on the new rims, they will look very nice on your XTy, It's dissapointing they will not have the "Bling" you were after, but you can always upgrade later :thumbup:
> 
> Hey do me a favor when you pick them up, please measure the backspacing(offset) and the rim width for me. For the offset, place a tape measure against the inside mounting surface and measure to the redge of the rim. For the width, an inside lip to inside lip will do. I just need to know
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I had even did a hack photo-chop job on those "Bling" rims on your XTy at one time, but I was embarrassed to post it because it was such a shoddy job. Seeing as you are getting other ones, I'll post it now if you don't mind.... I'm such a :loser: 

Tell me if you want it down...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> I had even did a hack photo-chop job on those "Bling" rims on your XTy at one time, but I was embarrassed to post it because it was such a shoddy job. Seeing as you are getting other ones, I'll post it now if you don't mind.... I'm such a :loser:
> 
> Tell me if you want it down...


Excellent art work there Viper! :thumbup: 

I changed my mind and cancelling the pick-up of the other wheels today and getting the bling ones instead LOL just kidding

No, I don't mint at all, keep it here, so others can visualise this type of rims on a black exy.

I always wondered how they gonna look like on mine, now I know. Thanks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*16" rims measurements*

Hi Viper,

Picked-up my new 16" rims this morning and they look awesome (not a single scratch on them) have a look





Anyway, I didn't have to take any measurement, as they're clearly labelled on the inside of the rims





So the offset is 40 and rim width is 6 and 1/2 JJ

Hope this helps 

Am gonna have to start shopping for tyres now.



ViperZ said:


> Good to hear Jalal, Congrats on the new rims, they will look very nice on your XTy, It's dissapointing they will not have the "Bling" you were after, but you can always upgrade later :thumbup:
> 
> Hey do me a favor when you pick them up, please measure the backspacing(offset) and the rim width for me. For the offset, place a tape measure against the inside mounting surface and measure to the redge of the rim. For the width, an inside lip to inside lip will do. I just need to know
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Jalal, Finally we know :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Rims are looking good, your going to notice your Black Beauty is going to look really updated and more aggressive


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, finally LOL 

I can't wait to see the look on the face of that salesman I was telling you about when I take my exy for servicing next time with these rims on :jawdrop: 



ViperZ said:


> Thanks Jalal, Finally we know :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Rims are looking good, your going to notice your Black Beauty is going to look really updated and more aggressive


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,
I see you have decided to spend on wheels rather than seat skins!
Good choice too: The later edition rims (like we have here in Can) do look excellent for OEM ones don't they!

Viper:
Excellent pictures: it is nice to see this ""beautiful specimen in its natural environment""...
(I can't wait to get my digital camera...)

Later guys,


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Jalal,
> I see you have decided to spend on wheels rather than seat skins!
> Good choice too: The later edition rims (like we have here in Can) do look excellent for OEM ones don't they!


Hi Marc,

Yeah well, I had to get my priorities right this time and since my existing tyres are nearly dead and this great oppotrunity presented itself to me, I had to make a quick decision and I think I made the right choice. The seat skins are still on the agenda and am still corresponding with AutoSkin about the shipping charge (so, the idea hasn't been dropped yet)


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Marc, Definitely looking forward to many more photos of your XTy :thumbup:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Here is a new shot with the Cloud Rider screens installed.

See My Thread Here


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hi all! I’m new here. I like all the pics shown here. Guess I'm just really an X-Trail fanatic.  Unfortunately my pics are all quick pictures taken with my phone cam so the quality might not be as good as the others. And I’m here in the hot and tropical Philippines so it has a very different look for some of the snow covered street or wide grassland pics.  Hope the X itself is good enough!  

Here are some pics of my 2003 X-trail…

Modifications include: 20 inch KMC Wheels Costeau rims with Continental Sportcontact 2 245/40 tires. Impul style side skirts and rear bumper body kits (locally produced by one of the guys here). Rider style taillights. Tanabe muffler. White fender markers. Tanabe lowering springs up front (1.5 inches lower – decided to lower only the front because it seemed the tire to fender gap is much larger in the front than in the back – wouldn’t recommend it however… my X-trail developed a camber error and as of this time I can’t find any camber correction kits for the X-trail). X-trail window visors. Upcoming mod would be the Rider type front bumper. It is now being painted and I can’t wait to have it in!

I have a Pioneer DVD head unit and 5.1 surround sound installed with satellite speakers that hang from the rear ceiling and a couple of Pioneer powered subs. No pics of the interior yet. If there’s any interest I’ll take some and post them. Hope you all like what you see! (Except for the camber error that will be in the last pic. )

20-inch rims


Picture before lowering the front. Front tire-to-fender gap seems larger than the back


Even when taken from the rear, the gap in the front tire to fender seems larger than the back.


Some modifications noticeable in this picture are different taillights (Rider version as seen in other posts in this group), rear fog light (also mentioned in other threads), Tanabe muffler, rear bumper body kit, license plate garnish


More of the same...


After lowering... notice the smaller gap between tire and fender in the front tire. Ignore the absent fog lights... changing bumpers to the Rider style and fog lights were being transferred. Notice the white fender markers. Stock markers were yellow. They blink yellow though. Also forgot to mention the window visors as one of the added accessories


2 more pics after lowering...



A picture of the camber error after lowering... uuuggghhh!!!


In a different thread Terranismo suggests getting in touch with Jaos for camber correction kits. Will let you know if I get some.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for posting 

Is that a stock color on the X?

Nice looking wheels.

If you could, please post more shots of the clear tail lights, I'm digging those


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Yes, that's stock color for the X-trail here. Will take more pics of the taillights for you and post them when ready. The previous stock taillights were red upper 2/3 and white the bottom third with red borders. This one has white in the upper and lower thirds with red middle third and white borders. Probably add it to this thread.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

thetimster said:


> Yes, that's stock color for the X-trail here. Will take more pics of the taillights for you and post them when ready. The previous stock taillights were red upper 2/3 and white the bottom third with red borders. This one has white in the upper and lower thirds with red middle third and white borders. Probably add it to this thread.


Hi Timster,

Nice pics mate and your exy does look very low off the ground  something that I would not consider doing for my exy here in Australia (no offence intended). Xtrailers in Australia are actually trying to find all possible ways to increase ground clearance (yes, we've been known as a bit of off-road junkies LOL) but I guess every country has it's own fever going when it comes to modding the exy, depending on what it's being used for. I use my exy as commuter car to work a lot, but I still like to enjoy and explore all of it's 4WD capabilites off-road and sand, so ground clearance is very important to me.

The rider tail-lights...did you get these from Ichikoh? because when I contacted them about it, they told they would only sell through a dealer and not direct to public, so how did you score them and how much you paid for them and where from?

I've been looking to get these for quite some time, as they would perfect on my black exy, but our dealers in Australia are unable to import them for me.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Viper: I have posted some pics about these tail lights in another thread (let me try and find it)...Hmm, can't find my post, but found yours 

HERE it is.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*New Alloys & Tyres are ON*

Hi Guys,

I have fitted the new tyres and alloys on last weekend and also got them to balance and align front and rear. They used the laser method to align the wheels.

I decided to go with the Bridgestone A/T D694 tyres in 235/60/16 which has the same rolling diameter as the stock tyres but it's wider. So far am very happy with the new tryes which look much more agressive than the previous Toyo's and they grip much better on wet roads. The road noise is slightly higher than Toyo's, but that's to be expected.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

A few photos of my current UK spec 2.2Di Sport. I'm taking delivery of a new X-Trail next week and I'll post some pictures of that when it arrives.

This first one was taken the day after I picked the car up new from the dealer all of three years ago and took it down to the local beach for a bash around. 










The car is great for carrying gear I use when away up in the mountains. This is on the island of Skye off the North West Coast of Scotland. A great place for climbing with some spectacular mountains. The weather was great too.










I tow a trailer caravan (RV). This is the old one which weighed slightly less than the current one, but even at max weight of 1400kg, the X-Trail coped extremely well. As you can see, this particular trip away was kinda stormy!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

New Wheels look good Jalal :thumbup: 

Nice photos Ron. Is that mud spots in the last picture?


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

ViperZ said:


> Nice photos Ron. Is that mud spots in the last picture?


Mud spots? Nope

A big storm blew in from the Atlantic that weekend gave us a bit of a scary night in the caravan/RV rocking us about and bringing down trees and stripping leaves off them. The spots are leaves.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> New Wheels look good Jalal :thumbup:


Thanks Viper, I actually like the look of tyres, they've been excellent so far


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

ron519098 said:


> Mud spots? Nope
> 
> A big storm blew in from the Atlantic that weekend gave us a bit of a scary night in the caravan/RV rocking us about and bringing down trees and stripping leaves off them. The spots are leaves.


Ahh, it's a cool looking picture that had me wondering.. Even cooler than you can pull the trailer :thumbup: 


Jalal, tires look good too, real wet and slicked up in the pictures. It's amazing how many variants of Duelers are made. Mine are the 698,s and they have a different tread than yours. My firends CRV has another number that are even different still.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Finally got the X done!!! And I finally got pics!!! Set it up Rider style with parts directly from Autech in Japan. Whew! Payed a pretty penny for these mods. Hope you like them.

By the way, disregard the reflections.. these pics were taken by an amateur.. me! And pardon the atmosphere. This was part of a car show. 

*Added a 20" emblem... since I'm ridin' on 20's.  Notice the white fender marker... that is a modification. It is now standard in the 05 X here. But it wasn't standard in 03.*
(The emblem isn't part of the Rider setup. The 20's aren't part of it either.)


*Pics of the 20's*










*My Rider set up is now complete. Here are a couple of sneak peeks of it with 2 more shots of the 20's*




*The Rider setup starts here!*
Rider Emblem


Rider front with fog lights. Headlamps and fog lights have been switched to Philips HID 6000K lights












Rider back with the previously posted taillights. Now better resolution.




To answer previous questions on the taillights... they were ordered directly from Autech by the local dealer here. I'm told they will only deal with dealers. And my dealer agreed to order it for anyone who is interested. It isn't cheap by any means because with taxes, clearing customs, airfreight etc, this pair cost me just below $600!!!! I don't know if it'll be cheaper if shipped to your areas. My dealer can order for you and have it shipped to you directly from Japan. His e-mail address is [email protected]. The guy's name is Dolf.

Hope you all like what you see!


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Night shots of the Rider setup... 6000K HID Philips Ultinon headlamps and fog lights. Rider Taillights.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Very nice pics there Tim.

I like the Rider tail-lights, but I can't justify paying $600 for them, so I'll wait until they're available in aftermarket 

Thanks for giving us the contact though. Much appreciated.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

That be one "Pimp'in" Ride 

Thanks for the shots


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

Jay Peak Trip Before









After









Tremblant Trip with x number of skis/boards









Killed thousands of bugs after Toronto Wonderland trip


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Got the exy RE-TINTED*

Hi Guys,

I have finally decided and found the courage to have my exy re-tinted in 20% black film and here are a couple of pics.

BEFORE



AFTER



I drove with the new tint tonight and it takes sometime to get used to compared to the standard tint, as it's darker


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Following my lead huh Jalal?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Following my lead huh Jalal?


LOL  Yours is still nicer  so am trying to catch-up.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Looking nice Jalal. You are still the king of bling


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> You are still the king of bling


More of that is coming shortly and will appear on my exy


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

You Black Boys have the most Badd A$$ed rides :thumbup: :thumbup:

Tint looks great J!


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi i'm new here....I am residing in singapore...my rie is stock....those were taken when my car was on 215/65 R16s...now having 235/60R16s...btu sadly losing grip


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Cool, Welcome to the forums Sergei


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice to have another X owner on the boards. Welcome


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Welcome on board Sergei, nice ride and it's always nice to have another black bueaty added to the family LOL


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Nice pics! I hope you find the forum as informative as it has been for me. I've been here only a few weeks but it has helped me tremendously.


----------



## Kenzo (Jun 5, 2005)

*Rider tail-lights*

Im likeing the clear tail lights. I might see if I can get them imported to Aust.

Paul.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Haven't seen anyone here with them. Made by Autech which is a Japanese company (? Nissan subsidiary) that takes Nissan automobiles off the assembly line and modifies the vehicles before selling them. I guess sort of like AMG. 

Good luck in getting them!  

If you wanna see some more pictures that include the interior of the Rider setup, check this site out. It's in Japanese though.

http://www.autech.jp/SV/XTRAILRIDER/index.html


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Frozen*

Hi Guys,

As you may know winter is starting here in Australia 

I have decided to give my exy a quick wash last night without thinking of what may happen as a result of the freezing cold conditions we're having here and look what happened LOL 

so, next time you decide to give your exy a quick wash in freezing cold conditions, you may want to think of the consequences of doing so LOL


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

*Brrrrr!!!!*

Lived in Chicago for 8 years. Hate how winter affects the car and overall driving conditions. I'm happy I'm back in tropical weather. 

Hope you got one of those remote starters Jalal. That'd be the most painless and easiest way to get out of that! :idhitit:


----------



## mranu (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Haven't seen anyone here with them. Made by Autech which is a Japanese company (? Nissan subsidiary) that takes Nissan automobiles off the assembly line and modifies the vehicles before selling them. I guess sort of like AMG.
> 
> ...


I have seen the site before but it dosent suit my taste...too "rice" if this were and escalade it would fit as it has the "bling" factor but not fot this car....only thing that intrestes me is the lowering springs....but i think I prefer tanabe...


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

ViperZ said:


> Sweet your buying those for us??? You're too kind :thumbup:
> 
> The slide out tray you have where Canuck X-Trails have a covey hole



I have different climate control dials than you do. Mine look more lke dials than round knobs.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

ERBell said:


> I have different climate control dials than you do. Mine look more lke dials than round knobs.


Your's is perhaps the version with out the Auto Climate control? (SE/XT)

Good job on the sticky Valboo :thumbup:


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

thetimster said:


> Night shots of the Rider setup... 6000K HID Philips Ultinon headlamps and fog lights. Rider Taillights.



Hey there, I just got my Xtrail 3 days ago and i'm looking for these kind of lights for my Xey too... how much do they cost ?
Are they the HID conversion ?
What type of bulbs are they ? 9007 ?
Are they better/brighter than the factory bulbs ?

Thanks


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have finally decided and found the courage to have my exy re-tinted in 20% black film and here are a couple of pics.
> 
> ...


Hello there, the chrome door handle and the gaslid look AWESOME... may I ask where you order those ?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Wasabi,
I guess you are new here...

Welcome aboard!

Take your time and enjoy lots of reading.
you have done only a few posts but I see you are asking questions which have already been discussed and answered before.

...your best friend at this time is the SEARCH button. (top right corner)

for your info : go to maxdax.com

Try to keep this thread for posting your X-Trail pictures.

And do take some time to read the forum rules: click here


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Wasabi,
> I guess you are new here...
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> ...



Awesome, thanks Valboo. I'll read those rules. Yes i'm new, i hope i havent' break any rules yet. :fluffy:


----------



## xtrail_kirk (Aug 31, 2005)

*New Xtrail & New Member*

First of all thanks to everyone for all the great info. It helped my wife and I in the quest to purchase our new family vehicle, a 2005 Silver Xtrail XE.

We have had it for three weeks so far. The winter tires are coming and will be installed on the stock rims, can't wait for snow!

Here are some pictures:










Tried out the 4 wheel drive:


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

*wow*

Everybody here seem to be so adventurous with their xtrails, while all i'm doing with it is street driving.
I have no reason to drive it off the road.
The only time i drive it anywhere off the road was camping and that was not even near that rough... sigh :loser:


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Have had the current Xy about three and a half months now. Still loving it. Thought you might like to compare the old outfit with the current one.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

awesome color!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

I concur, very nice color... how much for the paintjob ?


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

The colour is/was factory fresh.

Its "Merlot" - a pearlescent burgundy hue available in the UK as a cost option. 

See http://www.nissan.co.uk/uk/xtrail/launch/downloads/specs.pdf for details.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

*Here's my car:*


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice eyebrows. Me want!!! Where get?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Canada*

I have the same ones... It is a Nissan Canada option not cheap.

Stephen



poruchik_r said:


> Nice eyebrows. Me want!!! Where get?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

*The cost of fashion*



poruchik_r said:


> Nice eyebrows. Me want!!! Where get?


Thanks! They were an accessory fitted by the dealer. I thought they'd be cheaper than they were. At the time I was thrashing out the deal I had no idea but was just sticking to what I wanted and the overall price I needed to pay. When I saw the invoice I got a shock. 150GBP (plus 17.5% tax) to supply, paint and fit. 

I also had the roof bars as part of the package and they were equally shocking! They cost exactly the same amount and are just ordinary bars, fitted in the same positions as other versions. I was thinking they would be some kind of elaborate connections to the aluminium sections, but no. Thoughtfully though, the second bar is raised slightly, so that long items will not foul the rearmost aluminium strip. I was amused to find the roof system described as 'fashion rails' in the user manual! Again, the cost was for supply and fit. 

Dealer fitting = expensive!

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

This is my X before any mods, just ordered a bunch of accessories, will post up later when installed.


----------



## johnnyd (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi! My first post here at nissanforums. Just sharing photos of my X-Trail.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

hey johnnyd! where did you get the mesh to separate the cargo and passenger areas? Is it aftermarket? was it hard to install?


----------



## johnnyd (Apr 6, 2005)

digitaloutlaw said:


> hey johnnyd! where did you get the mesh to separate the cargo and passenger areas? Is it aftermarket? was it hard to install?


the cargo net was brought to the philippines by my friend from australia. it was an easy install. you just have to drill two holes near the roof for the fasteners where a brace is waiting. the package comes complete with instructions.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

*update pictures*

Here are the updated picture of my X now.
With hood deflector, window visors, chromes accessories (gaslid, doorhandles, side mirror cover), LED door sills... and the strutbar is coming soon.
I want the Eyebrows too like Sulphur's X.
Where can I get them ?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Eybrows*

I purchased the eybrows from my dealer.... they just clip/mount over the headlamps... I am not home at the moment to tell you what I paid but I can remember that they were not cheap... are they worth it... they look good but that is about it. It's a matter of choice.


Stephen


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

WOW expensive for that little piece ?
I didnt' thikn it would be that much. Maybe $40-50 at MAX... but reasonable price i thikn should be around $20 :thumbup: 
I guess no eyebrows for my X then.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Not that cheap*

Well the price was $174.96 Canadian...


sigh...







SCHESBH said:


> I purchased the eybrows from my dealer.... they just clip/mount over the headlamps... I am not home at the moment to tell you what I paid but I can remember that they were not cheap... are they worth it... they look good but that is about it. It's a matter of choice.
> 
> 
> Stephen


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Roger's Ride*

What better to do on a beautiful, sunny Fall day - 

than to clean up the X-T - 

shoot some pictures (while trying out the new camera) 

and post them here :thumbup: 










Now that I have the front sorted out, think I'll get in touch with Leng at MaxDax for the chrome door handle covers, gas cap cover and the mirror covers as well. 

I'm undecided on which mirror covers to choose - just the plain ones or those with the turn signals (cost is not really an issue). Anyone have any "regrets" or "feel good" about either of the two  

:cheers: Roger


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Sorry guys,

But this thread (originally started by ViperZ) was revived, re-named and made as a "sticky" with one purpose only:

* So that members would post pictures of their rides..... and that is it!*

For the past ten or so posts I don't see any pictures...
The way this is going this thread is well on its way to become another "Canadian X-Trail" thread (you know the one where we just can't find anything 'cause the thread has over a trillion billion posts in it)

(this thread is re-opened; chit-chat posts on accessories were moved into "aftermarket accessories" thread).

Please Keep this thread to post pictures of your ride only 
Thanks guys  !


----------



## colshie (Jun 1, 2005)

*my X Trail*





CLICK TO ENLARGE PICS.
This is my 2005 Zinc SVE 2.2Dci XT. 
Love it. 6 months old & 6500 miles!!!
Regards from Scotland
Colshie.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice motor, mate!
Great install too!


----------



## rupernathan7 (Oct 28, 2005)

*From Singapore*

my 4 month old baby 








[


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Nathan,

Very nice ride you got there. :thumbup: 

I love they way you mounted the spotties on the roof racks. Did you have to use a special extension bar to attach to the factory roof racks? Or you just mounted them on the roof racks themselves?


----------



## rupernathan7 (Oct 28, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Nathan,
> 
> Very nice ride you got there. :thumbup:
> 
> I love they way you mounted the spotties on the roof racks. Did you have to use a special extension bar to attach to the factory roof racks? Or you just mounted them on the roof racks themselves?


Everything on the roof was customized. Except the spotties and the 2nd hand tray. The rack and the "fishing rod holder" that are mounted directly onto the existing bracket are made by a good friend of mine.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry Nathan, am still not clear on how you mounted the spotties on the roof and how you wired them?

Do you have a closer pic of the mounting configuration?


----------



## rupernathan7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I am sorry for not answering to your question. The spotties are mounted on the roof bar and wiring is through the side of the wind screen (right hand side)















aussietrail said:


> Sorry Nathan, am still not clear on how you mounted the spotties on the roof and how you wired them?
> 
> Do you have a closer pic of the mounting configuration?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you Nathan. It is clear now, as am trying to do the same, but I'm trying to find a light bar which I can put on and take off at any time and have this light bar mount on the existing roof racks.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*New Shoes & Socks for the X-T*

Recently I was "browsing" in a "wheel" shop, working on my "wish list" for next summer. 

While there, the sales person made me an offer on a set of 17" wheels that was "too good to resist" - so I bought them, on-the-spot.

They are silver Eagle MotorSport BOSS 17" x 7.5"

The offset is +40 mm (OEMs are +45). The +40 gives 8mm less inner clearance and extends the outer position by 18mm, both of which are (more or less) minimal. The actual fit is excellent and there are no clearance issues.

As you can see from the pictures, there's plenty of room in the "well".

That somewhat premature purchase of new shoes necessitated my looking for some new 17" socks. Those don't come cheap, but (again) I managed to get a deal by buying them "at this time of year".

I purchased a set of Cooper Lifeliner SLEs (exact same tire as I was running on my OEM 16" alloys). Size is 235/55/HR17. The lower profile (55) is a good fit for the 7.5" wheel.

The overall diameter difference between the 16" and the 17" is 0.63%.
The speedometer difference has the 17s running 0.627% too slow - that is at 100 km/h the 17s are actually running at 99.3 km/h.

I also had to get new lugs, to deal with the "lug pocket clearance" (OEMs were too "fat"). Got a set from Motegi Racing Performance Wheels. The new ones are a "12 point Tech drive" which delivers up to 50% more torque.

Well, now that I had the socks, shoes & laces, I just had to try them out before next Summer  Installed them earlier this week. 

All-in-all, I'm pleased with the outcome. The vehicle rides smoother and has a better footprint. The wider profile tire has tightened up the steering somewhat and gives a better "feel-for-the-road" - I always found the power steering a touch "soft" on the OEM 16s.

I think this modification may have a negative impact on gas milage and I hope it's not significant. In any event, I'll only be running them in the Summer months.

Here are some pictures, taken just after the install on a day when the temperature hit +20c in my area.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

Here'a are a few pics of my week-old XT. These were taken on Nov 11/05 on the way to the hunting camp located in north-west New Brunswick. The roads had varying amounts of snow, ice and mud, and the XT gave a great ride. So far I'm very happy with it! 

pgames38


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Some news pics taken during the past weekend (before the engine went to hell):


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

*MY LITTLE EXEE*

After deciding to sell my modified Pajero, I have been given the all-clear to start working on the wife's X-Trail. After a few months, and smashing the credit card, it is coming along nicely.

click on image to increase size









Mods include: BFG All Terrains 225/70R16 tyres, dual 2 1/4" exhaust system, K&N air filter, Iridium spark plugs, Hella 181 spot lights on a 'Unibar', upgraded 150/90w headlights on a Piranha h/d wiring loom, protection radio mesh, painted front recovery hooks, painted brake calipers, upgraded Bendix brake pads, rear x-trail brake light decal.

Mods for 2006 include, 2" strut lift, 20% tint, dual battery setup, FATBOY light inserts.


----------



## tominsky (Feb 2, 2006)

Terranismo said:


> Some news pics taken during the past weekend (before the engine went to hell):


Hope you don't mind...I'm using you pic as my wallpaper! Until I get my own black X-Trail!


----------



## tominsky (Feb 2, 2006)

Terranismo said:


> Some news pics taken during the past weekend (before the engine went to hell):


what happened to engine?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

tominsky said:


> what happened to engine?


Tom,
This thread was created just to post pictures of your ride; kind of a greeting card for everyone to put a nick-name to a face ....uh sorry nick-name to a ride.

We should try to keep the chit chat to a minimum here in this thread.

If you want to know what happened to Terranismo's engine you can read it in the threads or click here it will take you there directly:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=112917


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

*Ooooooopss*

Just in case you're wondering..........its NOT my X-Trail, or my caravan!


----------



## chubibo (Nov 14, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h262/traggob/P1010062.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Not Working*



chubibo said:


> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h262/traggob/P1010062.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting


Just so you know - this link does not work - or it did not for me.

Might want to have another go at it..............

Cheers = Roger


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

*My Xty at work*

Regularly towing 2 tonnes of horse and trailer without issues.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Been a while since I've posted/updated pics. The rims are the newest additions. The exhaust has also been modified... though it looks a bit like it did before.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

These are BEAUTIFUL pictures of an incredible ride - - I think - - 

However, they are soooo LARGE they make it hard to get a good perspective.

Can you make them a tad smaller ? I think others would enjoy them even more.....

Just a thought.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

thetimster: there's an option at photobucket to reduce the size of the pics, I guess 75% will work for you.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

manuelga said:


> thetimster: there's an option at photobucket to reduce the size of the pics, I guess 75% will work for you.


You are right... I just made them 50%. These are WAY too big!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

STUNNING !!

UNIQUE ! ! 

I'd vote you BEST IN SHOW.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> STUNNING !!
> 
> UNIQUE ! !
> 
> I'd vote you BEST IN SHOW.


If you mean me, then thanks!  It took a long time to get to this point... probably 2.5 years worth of tinkering. But I'm happy with the way it looks now. Exterior-wise, I'm pretty much done!


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2056274


recently updated


----------



## cain (May 30, 2006)

Hi everyone!!!

Let me introduce my current Nissan SUV:










another one from Mexico.


----------



## cain (May 30, 2006)

I have a beautiful Armada Baby: A 2002 X-Trail:


----------



## cain (May 30, 2006)

...and here is another pic with my brother`s 240sx


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Hi, Cain, I've never seing your Xty, by the way, this is the first pic that I see of your cars.

Great S14 of your brother.


----------



## cain (May 30, 2006)

manuelga said:


> Hi, Cain, I've never seing your Xty, by the way, this is the first pic that I see of your cars.
> 
> Great S14 of your brother.


 Hi Manuel!!

Now I`m here trying to share experiences with other Nissan fans around the world. I felt like posting my pictures because I saw a lot of nice X-trails here and I didn`t want lo stay behind ...hehehe.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Ok, your name were the first clue & I remember you got an Xty, but I confirm your identity because 2 things:

MDM Xtys got Rear Fog Lights & The Import Decal at the tailgate.

Yes, gorgous Xtys around here.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

New pics taken last week-end:


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Summertime - don't ya just love it*

Now that summer has finally arrived, it’s time to get back to some upgrades and to update the pics (click to enlarge).

Used the LAMIN-X film protector for the fog lights (yellow) and also upgraded the bulbs



Re-installed my 17 inch wheels & tires and the side steps for the summer.



This shows the bumper brake / marker light and the license plate garnish. Still have to install the rear parking sensors and some badge work. Also contemplating a tow bar.



With most of the “cosmetic” mods done, time to turn to other things. Just finished the install of the CAI – thanks to Ryan U’s pictorial. Next step under the hood will be the install of a strut tower stabilizer bar. I’ve already installed a set of the NGK IRIDIUM spark plugs.



Don’t ya just love Summer :cheers:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice pics Roger. Well done!

Something has caught my eye in your engine bay other than the CAI 



Can you please tell me what this is?

Terranismo: Awesome pics mate and your exy looks SO black, love the alloys too


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Jalal, remember the alarm talk?

Guess Canucks as long as Mexicans got these as an alarm trigger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

AHA! That explains why I don't have it 

At least you guys now know that I look at the photos you post VERY carefully LOL 

Thanks Manuel


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I have the alarm sensor too. Jalal did you manage to see the door handles on my X? 
I got the new wheels and tires for only $600.00, not bad huh?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Jalal did you manage to see the door handles on my X?


That's why my comment was "SO Black" hahahahaha 




> I got the new wheels and tires for only $600.00, not bad huh?


Pretty good indeed.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Pics taken at a Nismo Sunday night meet:


----------



## ridingjones (May 4, 2006)

*2006 Exy*

This is my 2006 Exy. Pretty much stock LE except for wind deflectors, hitch and K&N Air Filter.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

*EVJM's Sunlit Sand 05 SE*

Well I've had my X since December of 05 and now I"m ready to show it off  My fiance and I had a little day trip to the Cabot trail yesterday and here are a few of the pics!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Jalal's New Pics*

Hi Guys,

What can I say? I'm truly speechless!! 

The 18" rims are on and they look FANTASTIC

All tyres are size 245/45/18 with a load rating of 100 and a speed rating of W

The handling is superb and there is no rubbing at full lock at all, the road noise has vanished (compared to my A/T tyres) 

I'm just over the moon today LOL

Here are some pics (sorry, the exy is a bit dirty as it has been raining for the past 2 days here in Sydney)


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Happy for you, mate - - looks like you got "directional" tires.....


----------



## stumpac (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi Jalal -- lookin' good man!! Keep on keeping on!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for your comments guys, here is a high resolution image which was taken yesterday showing a bit more detail of the alloys and my exy 



Today I had the first chance to test drive the new alloys and low profile tyres on a highway run to work and I must say that the difference is amazing, the ride is much more stable and acceleration has picked-up dramatically. This proves that my previous All Terrain tyres were chewing-up some of the power I had due to their very aggressive tread pattern.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Jalal mate - your 'trail ROCKS! Very very cool design with the flat edges that taper in on the spokes. Top marks. Who makes them?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> Jalal mate - your 'trail ROCKS! Very very cool design with the flat edges that taper in on the spokes. Top marks. Who makes them?


These are Nissan Murano 18" factory alloys  Exactly the same offset and bolt pattern as the exy.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> These are Nissan Murano 18" factory alloys  Exactly the same offset and bolt pattern as the exy.


Your Xty is looking good Jalal! Congrats on those new rims! They DO lool VERY good!


----------



## roj1943 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Ron
Saw your pic on your local beach. That's my local beach as well, I live up on Bleaden Hill overlooking the beach. Most people in these forums (fora?) seem to be Canadian or somesuch faraway place, then the first English pic I see is in Uphill. Amazing.
I've got a 55 plate 2.2 SVE in silver. I'm looking to take it to Venice in September. I also have a Freelander which I took to Rome last year. I'm hoping that the X-Trail is as comfortable on a long run as the Freelander.

If I see you around, I'll beep.


----------



## Enufsaid (Aug 21, 2006)

*Newbie's Outfit*

My new pride & joy - and my X-Trail  

Collection Day









Posing!









SatNav etc









What goes on the back!


----------



## herc (Aug 31, 2006)

*Greetings from Club X (Philippines)*

It's nice to see that x-trails are not only appreciated in the Philippines. We already organized a group. Here is our recent pic from our fun run.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

*More 'Bling'*

Found the front 'soft guard' on ebay and fitted it recently.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I love that soft nudge, looks very nice 

Does it have provisions/points for mounting lighting at the top?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

No brackets, it's just a chrome cover stuck to the main unit. It's quite substantial though and I'm sure it could be modified to take a couple of spots. I won't be fitting any - got the superb lights in the roof which light up most anything in my path!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Sulphur man said:


> Found the front 'soft guard' on ebay and fitted it recently.


Oh my god, It looks impressive, I got a more classic one, but this rocks.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Can't remember if I posted these pics:

Front view of my Xty at one of the most traditional towns here at Mexico:

















And a solution I found for a common problem, fitting the elastic cargo net.:


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

For Sulphur man:

Quite nice and..... different...

Just curious - what are the 2 small black pieces on the bumper ? Also, is there are reason you have your side mirrors turned inward ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> For Sulphur man:
> 
> Quite nice and..... different...
> 
> Just curious - what are the 2 small black pieces on the bumper ?


These are the headlight washer jets. HERE is how they operate.



> Also, is there are reason you have your side mirrors turned inward ?


Since he's got the headlight washer jets, I wont be surprised if the mirrors were auto folding ones, just like the Jap model.

Both features are quite useful indeed.

Other than that, I always fold my driver's side mirror if I park in a narrow street to avoid it being clipped by someone


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Both features are quite useful indeed.


You are quite correct on both counts, Jalal. 

Incidentally - do those Murano wheels fit in the spare well? Also, what's the handling like? Any offset problems? 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Sulphur man said:


> Incidentally - do those Murano wheels fit in the spare well? Also, what's the handling like? Any offset problems?


DUH! Sorry! I just read your previous posts again - you obviously have no problemas at all! Ignore the previous questions.

Except the one about the spare well.

:crazy:


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> For Sulphur man:
> 
> Quite nice and..... different...


Thanks CFE. It _is_ a Nissan product, but you don't see that many around as the suggested retail price is a bit of a joke, although I believe they've lowered it now. I liked it in the brochure and got it for a good price on ebay, so I'm happy. Also fitted it myself, which took a certain amount of courage to measure up and drill several holes in the front bumper trim! I think my 'trail looks individual enough now. -Or maybe I need some of those Murano wheels!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> These are the headlight washer jets. HERE is how they operate.


Now, that's a "clever" idea :thumbup: 

Wonder if they're very effective ?? - and, could they be installed as an after-the-fact accessory ??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> Now, that's a "clever" idea :thumbup:
> 
> Wonder if they're very effective ?? - and, could they be installed as an after-the-fact accessory ??


The headlight washer jets will be effective in an off-road situation for sure if you get mud on the headlights and yes, they can be installed as an add-on  I have explored that option but didn't want to go a head with it, for some reason I could not justify it and now that am no longer going off-road, I don't really need it.

Electrical folding mirrors can also be obtained from Japan.

Sulphur Man: I don't have the Murano alloy as spare, I kept my 16" which has exactly the same rolling diameter and will do the job, although I see no reason why the Murano alloy would not fit there, as the diameter is the same as the 16" (less rubber, larger rim)


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Electrical folding mirrors can also be obtained from Japan.


Remember the RHD/LHD issues


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Remember the RHD/LHD issues


What do you mean by that Manuel? The mirrors are the same for both LHD and RHD...aren't they  It is where you sit in the car and look at them that is different LOL

By the way, we do have provisions for electrical mirros already, we have a spare harness there that is meant for this (I think) or it could be the heated mirrors option (not sure)


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> What do you mean by that Manuel? The mirrors are the same for both LHD and RHD...aren't they  It is where you sit in the car and look at them that is different LOL
> 
> By the way, we do have provisions for electrical mirros already, we have a spare harness there that is meant for this (I think) or it could be the heated mirrors option (not sure)


As long as I know (my B14 Sunny-Sentra experience) They are positioned in different angles & mirrors (internal crystal) is not interchangeable.

That's not problem for you LHD Aussie & UK drivers but for us RHD it's an issue not to ve avoided.

I got an idea, lets seat at passenger place & ask someone at drivers seat to position the mirrors for us, if it can be done, bingo, both mirrors are the same.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Manuel, I just went outside and sat in the passenger seat, then played with mirror control and got the (drivers side mirror in my case) to the position I wanted, I could see clearly with it and it got positioned to where I wanted it to be. Your turn mate, go and try yours and sit in the passenger side


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Thought I'd better post another picture in case we get told off for going off topic.

I've fitted some Infinity Kappa's (speakers) and they look ok to me. I've started to do a write up on what I did and would like to know a) would that be something to post on this site and b) what's the best way to post it? Just in a message or link to a webpage?

Apologies for the slightly dingy pic, it was fading light and I took it on my mobile. Please click it for a biggun.


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

My X-trail, modified for use in the outback, not on the bitumen (sorry guys).

Vehicle: Series 1, 2003 Ti - Australian model.

1. 2. 3. 4. 
5. 6. 7. 8. 
9. 10.

1. Side view, sitting 60mm higher than standard thanks to the 40mm spring lift and the 225/70r16 BFG tyres.
2. Inside the engine bay, showing the bonnet struts, engine cover and 'Alutec' strut bar. Hidden are the Iridium spark plugs and the K&N air filter.
3. No fourbie that hits the trails should be without a UHF radio. Fitted in the DIN slot below the air conditioner.
4. Dual exhuast system, gets rid of the huge factory muffler and lets the engine breath a llittle better by being less restrictive.
5. Additional brake lights, fog light and brighter reverse lights, for better visability.
6-10. The exy in her element, off the bitumen.

Thanks must go out to Jalal and the guys on the Australian X-trail forum for their help.
Hope you all like it.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

manuelga said:


> Can't remember if I posted these pics:
> 
> Front view of my Xty at one of the most traditional towns here at Mexico:
> 
> And a solution I found for a common problem, fitting the elastic cargo net.:


What did you use to make these extra hangers? Was it difficult? Can you post some instructions?

thanks!
DO..


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Manuel, I just went outside and sat in the passenger seat, then played with mirror control and got the (drivers side mirror in my case) to the position I wanted, I could see clearly with it and it got positioned to where I wanted it to be. Your turn mate, go and try yours and sit in the passenger side


I forgot to post but.. NO, It doesn't work, I couldn't position any outside mirror while at passenger position.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

digitaloutlaw said:


> What did you use to make these extra hangers? Was it difficult? Can you post some instructions?
> 
> thanks!
> DO..


Way too easy, it was the holed strip, used to fix many things, unbolt the holder, cut the strip so it fits & bend as a curve, cut the outside part so it won't cut you, open the hole whit a file, then bolt the plastic holder with the strip, behind the holder, it will be strong enough.

If you need more pics, I can take & post them.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Minor Modifications*

Have started on some minor modifications to the new Bonavista edition. Here are a few pics.

The CloudRider stainless steel grill screens are a carry-over from the previous X-T.

I used the LAMIN-X protector film on the fog lights and went with a different colour this time.

Click on pictures to enlarge.



This is the Optic Blue film.





I also changed out the OEM bulbs – replaced them with the Type R Galaxy White @ 5000K.



These pics were taken in the daylight.

To finish off the front end I need to get a bonnet protector (clear type this time), headlight “eyelids” and a suitable “custom” made front plate (reflecting the Bonavista Edition). These items are “on the radar screen”…….

Cheers


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

My Fiance and I did the Cabot Trail over the Thanksgiving weekend. Here's some pics to share 

Disclaimer: Yes admins I realise that all the pics aren't X-Trail related, but I thought I'd share the trail as some people on this board will never see it, let alone in the fall. Also the X was a little dirty because some of the trails, like the falls, were rough gravel roads, besides should an AWD every be completely mud-free?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Absolutely Breathless 

Boy are we lucky to live in this beautiful country...


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

oh btw,
The first pic of the Moose is not zoomed in at all!! I stepped off the main hiking trail to get a picture of a valley, as I put my camera up to my face I heard a crash in the woods beside me. This moose had been laying down and I startled him. I was pretty close as you can see, but didn't want to miss the picture! I didn't take any after that one however because he dropped his head and started to grunt. I decided to slowly make my retreat, the second picture is from much farther away zoomed in, after we had both moved!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I just love those pics and the colours. Looks awesome mate. Wish I can visit one day


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

I've driven the Cabot Trail several times - but never in the Fall - it's even more spectacular. Nice camera work - nice backdrop for the X-T.

Cheers


----------



## Xtraildream (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi all,

Here is my Exy's photos.  



















I lifted up to 35mm with a suspension kit(JAOS BATTLEZ SUS complete set for X-TRAIL). 


















Yasu


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

*Cabot Trail*

Magnificent route. Terrific images!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*October 29 2006...*

*October 29, 2006, winter strikes north of Montreal...*

...After all this is what Canadian X-Trail was made for right  Enjoy the pics...


































Sorry Jalal... I could not take a pic of the "hood rod bracket" since my engine bay was just too dirty...


----------



## Xtraildream (Oct 3, 2006)

*Beautiful winter scenes*

Hi ValBoo..!

What a beautiful scene in winter Montreal is..! :thumbup:
I really envy you, you always see this kind of winter scene...

I'm looking forward to skiing this winter...!


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

wow thats a crazy shot of the snow

soo much snow i wish we had some here


----------



## Ding (Nov 6, 2006)

*New Member W/ New Bonavista!*

Hello all!

I am new to these parts. Just bought a new 2006 X-Trail Bonavista #00175 in black.

Heres some pics of her 

































Heh Wifey bein all crazy








LOVE the HUGE sunroof!!









I love this thing. But i guess commin from drivin neons anything is better right? lol.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Welcome to the Forum*

Looks nice in Black - - enjoy the ride.

Glad you found this forum - it's a great source of info, especially for X-T related stuff.

Cheers


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey congrats Ding !! The more you drive it, the more you will love it !! Its a great car !!
Finally see another Bonavista in the forum !!

PS: Plannin on finishin the unfinished tint job at the back ?? lolz..


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

*leongster's mule*

Couldn't resist it.


----------



## ALO4X4V (Oct 13, 2006)

*My Pics*

I thought I would add another Aussie X-trail set of pics to the forum


----------



## schauret (Nov 3, 2006)

Here are the photos of my new X-Trail Bonavista... what a great vehicle... wife and kids love it as well!!! :woowoo: 

Got it on October 23rd, 2006

Just took the pictures... another rainy fall day in Gatineau...




























A little blurry... #1756


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Another set of pics*

  

Installation of the "hood rod holder":

Before:  After:


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

*3 random shots*

Gold B/V sightin...







'

Green SE + My B/V side by side (funny thing is 5 cars next to my right there is another Platinum B/V..it already has a license starting with BABF









God showerin love on my ride.....hehehe


----------



## blackxtr (May 4, 2006)

Hi, I'm Ken from the Philippines. This is a awesome site. Here's pics of my Xty, the exterior is not yet finished. I seem to have a hard time looking for a side skirt for our Xty. Btw, I also bought a custom made carbon fiber hood and cf eyelids. It was expensive but worth it 

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/7164/x1yy5.jpg

http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/4508/x2py2.jpg

http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/9074/dsc00550jl2.jpg


----------



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

My XT Pictured here with and without roofbox - Awesome storage!


----------



## aero (Sep 16, 2006)

*X-trail Alutec*

Some Pics for X-trail Community. 

Use Alutec-Strutbars (4pcs Honda Jazz Strutbars) for Audio mounting.


http://autoshow.permaisuri.com/Content/Autoshow.asp?strStat=2&AutoID=20050815105633


----------



## xtrail898 (Aug 31, 2006)

Some pics of my xtrail.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Here's my XT


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Beautiful pics, I"ve gotta visit NFLD. I really have no excuse living in Cape Breton.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

With awesome pics like these ones in Newfoundland and seeing that there are a number of you guys there, I would think that lining-up those exys and Bonavistas for a photo shoot would be awesome  Come on guys! Be part of the first Canadian X-Trail Photo Shoot Event!!


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. That is about 5 minutes from my home.
In the distance you can see ice in the ocean. That is ice that has drifted down from the Arctic. It happens every year around this time. We will hopefully see some large icebergs in the next few weeks.
That will make for some great photos!


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

evjm said:


> Beautiful pics, I"ve gotta visit NFLD. I really have no excuse living in Cape Breton.


That works both ways! I have always wanted to visit Cape Breton. I did get to Halifax for a family vacation last year, and I really enjoyed the place (and people).
I really enjoyed strolling around Halifax harbour.


----------



## ALO4X4V (Oct 13, 2006)

xtrail898,
Very smart looking Exy not overdone one of the best around
Dave


----------



## kensivert (Jan 17, 2007)

*kensivert's exy*


----------



## Scratch_ (Apr 24, 2007)

*Member Photos: Scratch_ in Edmonton Canada*

Yeah - I admit - I'm a latecomer to the party. Nice rides altogether folks - some great mod work too. Keeping in the rules - here's my 06 Trail. I notice there aren't many like mine - so what the hell. 









See detail of image at: Cache machine - AKA Fish Pimp Too! on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









See detail of image at: nissan_lightning_cutout on Flickr - Photo Sharing!









See detail of image at: IMGP0954.JPG on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Great forum Guys - keep up the good work!

--

/Scratch_


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Scratch. I love the lightning pic. Very artistic and professional. Well done


----------



## Scratch_ (Apr 24, 2007)

aussietrail said:


> Welcome to the forum Scratch. I love the lightning pic. Very artistic and professional. Well done


Thanks Jalal. The first / last good thunderstorm last fall (north american fall that is.) Decolored in several areas, and supersaturated. No additional color was added in the image - that's it as shot. The green came from a fluorescent bulb in my garage - which also added the highlights. More will come after I get my BFG tires


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Here are some links to my new baby. I have Flickr but can't figure out the photobucket thing. 

shot4 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!











shot2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Absolutely breathtaking  well done!


----------



## Scratch_ (Apr 24, 2007)

Yeh... too much fun...


----------



## jayel (Jan 26, 2006)

hi,

this is jay_el from xtrail philippines ( ::CLUB X::X-Trail Club of the Philippines::) just want ot share my xty
































































offroad

xtyxty126-1.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## xtrail898 (Aug 31, 2006)

vist our web ::CLUB X::X-Trail Club of the Philippines::


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*New CHROME Shoes!*

*19" x 8.5" XHP Boost chome rims with Falken tryes 255/40ZR19*

 

 

Size does matter! hahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Like NEW*

Very nice Jalal.

It's hard to credit that your X-T is a number of years old and is used as a daily drive :thumbup: 

Lots of TLC here


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> Very nice Jalal.
> 
> It's hard to credit that your X-T is a number of years old and is used as a daily drive :thumbup:
> 
> Lots of TLC here


Thanks Roger,

Not only it is over 4 years old with 79,000kms on the clock and which I use everyday to go to work and back and do about 550kms/week, it has also seen PLENTY of off-road action in its younger days 

The secret in keeping it in good shape, is that I try not to get the mother in law near it. hahahahaha   I always use my wife's car to transport her LOL

Just kidding of course, but seriously, even when I have taken it off-road I ensured that it is fully washed and polished after each adventure and this included the engine bay.


----------



## XtremeXtrail (May 14, 2007)

Hi this is my first post..although i've been reading through the forum for a short time now, a few pics of my 'work in progress'


----------



## XtremeXtrail (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*"EXTREME" edition*

Very NICE indeed !

I'd say you are making excellent progress. 

Can you tell us a little about your X-T ??

Does it come as an "Extreme" edition ?? What makes it an "Extreme" version ??

Are the "extreme" badges (and their location) original ??

I particularly like the badging on the doors - nice location.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## XtremeXtrail (May 14, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the nice comments, i've only added what you can see at the moment, but i'm currently in the process of purchasing the body moulding styling kit and a stainless pipe (when the other one is due changing though..i aint gonna throw money away lol) for the exterior and also a drop down dvd player for my daughter's entertainment..i have to keep it atleast kind of off-road capable so i'm not looking at putting on slick tyres or lowering it, just trying to get the babalnce right between nice looking but still 100% practical day to day


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

XtremeXtrail said:


> i have to keep it atleast kind of off-road capable so i'm not looking at putting on slick tyres or lowering it, just trying to get the babalnce right between nice looking but still 100% practical day to day


You can keep the factory set for off-roading and put the sleek tyres with another set of wheels to finish off what you have already started 

Nice ride mate.


----------



## XtremeXtrail (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice mate..sounds like that'll do just fine!


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Size does matter! hahahahaha :thumbup:


It certaily does old bean  

At last, the wheels to suit your XTrail. Nice job mate! Can I have the Murano's?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> Can I have the Murano's?


Thanks mate. Yep, they're on eBay LOL


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Her Twin !!!*


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Looks like someone was trying to get rid of that disabled parking sign LOL


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Here are some recent pics from Prince Edward Island. I haven't washed the X in a week because I carry the red dirt like a trophy


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Summer vacation somewhere between Montreal & Quebec city...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Love the last pic Marc, what a perfect road to test performance gains. hehehehehe


----------



## ALO4X4V (Oct 13, 2006)

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/3972/img1713editmn3.jpg


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is what I am getting on Friday. She is a 2005 Nissan X-Trail SE. She has 53,000 km on her and she is mint shape. I will be an official member here now that I have an X-Trail,  . Even my wife took her for a spin and she liked the X-Trail. 
Mind you, I am trading my 5spd Protege for my X-Trail. I will miss my 5spd, but that is a small sacrifice to make for the X-Trail. I am trading one good vehicle for another. I love Imports and I will hang onto my X-Trail for as long as I can. I am looking forward to adding accessories, as much as my wife will suggest to do that in moderation. 

Some ideas I have are: taking my Kenwood MP3/WMA deck out of my Protege and putting it in my X-Trail (via after market wiring harness and fitting kit), changing headlight bulbs to Silverstar 6000k or 7000k (if I can find them), changing the front turn signals to PIAA super whites, possibly changing out the rear taillight setup for the LED setup, adding a hood rock deflector, adding a rear spoiler, I wouldn't mind adding the "adventure package" (if I can find it here in Canada), tinting the windows, adding a K&N air filter or possibly a cold air intake, using the stock rims for Winter and having a Summer set of rims/tires, etc. 

Share some ideas if you don't mind.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Looking sporty in the red!


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Just a random shot....with 2 add ons..*

Back windshield tinted @ 35% and added the pipe finisher....back end looks way more complete now..


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Curious*

Looking good.

Tell me, does that 35% now match the rear quarter windows ??

Also, did you do the front sides ??

Cheers


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Canada's Far East said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Tell me, does that 35% now match the rear quarter windows ??
> 
> ...



no the back end is A LITTLE BIT lighter if you look at it really closely, but overall i'd say its a good match. 
I drive a Venture with a 20% back window from time to time, i find it hard to get a good view at night with such dark tint, so i chose to go with 35%.

And no i didnt tint the front sides, i like to keep my driving cabin bright and airy...lol !!


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, now that I have been a member here for awhile, I am finally going to post a photo of my X-trail. I got my X-Trail as part of a trade for my 2002 Mazda Protege ES-GT. The reason why it took so long, to post a pic, is because I am very busy with my job, my children, and enjoying my X-trail. Anyway, here she is:


My 2005 Nissan X-Trail (X-Train) SE










From a distance, she looks good. Unfortunately, after giving her a bath, I have noticed many rock chips, etc. Needless to say, I am very disappointed with the amount of damage that these Alberta roads have caused my X-Trail. She has the 3M rock guard on a portion of the hood, but I wish it were all over my X-Trail, . Anyway, what can a guy do. I really enjoy her, nonetheless.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Great pic with the red lights in the background!


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Sulphur man said:


> Great pic with the red lights in the background!


Thank you. This is a CN rail crossing and I am somewhat of a "rail fan". Also, this spot is usually where I go to sit and relax while I am drinking a Tim Hortons coffee. I wanted to get a picture while the rail crossing guards were down and coincidentally enough, 2 freight trains had just passed. 
As you can see, I was pretty close to the guards and there are 2 sets of tracks. The 1 set of tracks was a couple of feet away from my X-Trail and the train was going by b/w 80 to 100 km/h. Needless to say, I am glad that it didn't de-rail while I was there, because my X-Trail would have been obliterated.


----------



## mtnrider (Aug 3, 2007)

So it took me a while to find a "cool" picture to post of my car.
I'll remove the top bike rack off soon and mount my ski/board racks.

Mt Seymour, North Vancouver
Dec 2 2007.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Nice pic*



mtnrider said:


>


I believe this is the pic you're trying to show us? 










Very nice indeed!


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Never cycled in the snow - I wanna try it! Looks like fun!
Perfect vehicle for it, too.


----------



## Nisdog (Jan 16, 2008)

New member.

2006 X Trail Ti-L owner.











Pic taken on an outing along the Great Ocean Road, Victoria, Australia.











Pic taken during an off-road adventure in the Australian alps; Bright, Victoria, Australia.

Looking forward to contributing to the forum.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Love the pic in the Alps! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mtnrider (Aug 3, 2007)

aussietrail said:


> I believe this is the pic you're trying to show us?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm such a :newbie: 
Thanks for the correction.


----------



## mtnrider (Aug 3, 2007)

Sulphur man said:


> Never cycled in the snow - I wanna try it! Looks like fun!
> Perfect vehicle for it, too.



Yes! It's alot of fun. Like driving, fresh tracks is the way to go.
And yes, it is the perfect vehicle. Just needs like 10 or so more hp since this vehicle gets used to its max in bodies and weight. vroom vroom.....


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

*a lil story...*

*She's feeling neglected in such "perfect" weather...*









*So i took her out to a playground*









*Here's her playground....*









*Her footprints on the playground*









*MORE footprints*









*Close-up of her footprints...(guess a kind of food)*


----------



## mtnrider (Aug 3, 2007)

Doh! Is it icing sugar coated donut?


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

mtnrider said:


> Doh! Is it icing sugar coated donut?


u got it !!! :thumbup:


----------



## withabix (Aug 9, 2007)

Has anyone got a photo of an X-T wearing genuine Nissan wheel arch extensions?

Part number 99998463466 I think...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

withabix said:


> Has anyone got a photo of an X-T wearing genuine Nissan wheel arch extensions?
> 
> Part number 99998463466 I think...


Here you go mate 

I had it colour-coded in Black to match my exy.

BTW in these photos you guys will also see my latest addition to the exy and that is the Chrome Nissan Murano 18" alloy wheels which I had chromed locally in Australia and had to wait for a month to be ready. The end result is awesome and most importantly (to me)....unique!! :thumbup:










Click on the rest to view them in full size.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

wow,
I love the rims.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Jalal you continue to surprise us!

Love the wheels.


----------



## XTrailXEawd (May 13, 2008)

Jalal

P-I-M-P!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

XTrailXEawd said:


> Jalal
> 
> P-I-M-P!


Is that good or bad? LOL


----------



## XTrailXEawd (May 13, 2008)

*the X, not you *



aussietrail said:


> Is that good or bad? LOL


That's very good. Certainly worth the notice and compliment.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks mate


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

*custom hitch*

shabalia - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

I am slow getting these pics of my hitch here as you can see by the snow!
I am really happy with it. I didn't like the idea of cutting the bumper fascia and the bonus is the tin can is covered up.

Crossing my fingers the link works, first attempt at doing this.


----------



## Angotred (May 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
I'm a new member, so I still can't show U my Exy...ù
no problem, I'llbe waiting...
ciao


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

*New tail...*

I couldn't resist! The power of eBay...


----------



## koymik (Feb 25, 2008)

*Nice*

Very nice rear light, are you allowed to that in UK?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

In a word?

No.


----------



## koymik (Feb 25, 2008)

*gutted*

shame coz they really looked cool.


----------



## AndyEn (Jul 23, 2008)

My X-Trail 
Клуб Nissan X-Trail Украина


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

AndyEn said:


> My X-Trail
> Клуб Nissan X-Trail Украина


Krassivoye XTRAIL


----------



## AndyEn (Jul 23, 2008)

aussietrail said:


> Krassivoye XTRAIL


Thank you! :loser: I like X-Trail! :fluffy:
I see that you are from Australia. You have a popular X-Trail?
Looked at your X-Trail, Super!!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

AndyEn said:


> I see that you are from Australia. You have a popular X-Trail?
> Looked at your X-Trail, Super!!!


Yep, am from Australia. Not sure about my exy being popular, but I do like it and it has been with me since 2002


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

J, yours is the best known privately owned X trail in the world!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> J, yours is the best known privately owned X trail in the world!


Thanks mate. Am blushing LOL  There are a few exys out there that look awesome!


----------



## Styleinnovations (Nov 2, 2008)

*My New X-Trail*


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

New addition to the family...
Versa SL with sport & tech packages in daytona blue.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LOL Marc 

I knew I have seen an xtrailer with a Versa somewhere and here it is you 

I have also added a Versa (in Australia it's called Tiida) to list of cars in our household. I bought it for my wife to replace her old Mazda 626





Trust me in picking my favorite colour and of course I couldn't go past the Black one LOL 

My wife is over the moon with it and to be honest, I like the way it drives too.

Needless to say that the modification will soon start flowing on this little Tiida and the theme will almost be identical to what I have done to the Black Exy 

I guess you and I will be spending a bit more time on the Versa section of the forum now. hehehehe 

Hey, how about we start our own Versa/Tiida Forum


----------



## Ibster (Sep 1, 2008)

Well mines is not as nice as some but here we are,


----------



## Nuginuk (Jan 30, 2009)

My simpel Xtrail.. (camera phone pic sorry)
hehe i modified the foglamp..since in my country they didnt give me the option (kinda have to wait for it..and beside too expensive:lame..
enjoy


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Ibster said:


> Well mines is not as nice as some but here we are,


You got the steering in the wrong side m8.


----------



## windibob (Feb 13, 2009)

otomodo said:


> You got the steering in the wrong side m8.


Nope. Right is good for the UK, just a pain when in Europe, who are also all wrong. In fact the whole world is...


----------



## marquette (Mar 1, 2009)

*Newbie sexy exy*

Recently added to the garage :fluffy:







[/IMG]


----------



## koymik (Feb 25, 2008)

Amazing Rims!!:fluffy:


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

*My new 2005 X-Trail LE !!!*

Hi guys !!!

I did a little trip today at îles d'Orlean (Québec) with my new X-Trail and I take some pics for you !!!









By fenderjoe, shot with DMC-LZ7 at 2009-04-09

To see my other pics, just click the link on my signature !!!

Cheer !!! :jump:


----------



## ctantra (Apr 11, 2009)

*Black X-Trail 2005 Just Simple Mods*

Here are my X-Trail mods:

Exterior
Wheels: Estatus ML Chrome 20"
Tire: Toyo Tranpath SU Sports 245/40/20
Headlights: HDX Genesis HID 6000K
Grill: V Style Front Grill
Taillights: Rider Style Clear Lights
Frameless Wiper: Bosch Aero Twin 

Interior
Leather Seat: Autoleder Monza
Head Unit: JVC KW-AVX810
LED Plafond Lamp
Levoc Aluminium Sports Pedal

Engine
K&N Replacement Filter
NGK Iridium IX Spark Plugs
Kansai Double Pipes Muffler

Others
Pivot MegaRAIZIN
Pivot Radiator Cap

Strut Bar: Alutec for X-Trail
Stebel Nautilus Air Horn


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

*New Pics Update !!!*

Hi guys !!!

Click on the link on my signature, there are pics update !!!:idhitit:


----------



## X32garrick (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello everyone! Greetings from X-Trail Club Philippines :newbie:

Here are some pictures of my ride, hope you like them:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Regarding the last 5 pics:

The "technical advisors" at your local Nissan dealership have nice uniforms


----------



## X32garrick (Oct 24, 2007)

Hahaha yeah, the owner had to drum up business somehow


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> LOL Marc
> 
> I knew I have seen an xtrailer with a Versa somewhere and here it is you
> 
> ...


Marc, I hope your Versa is still going strong as ours got written off in a serious accident with my wife driving (kids in the back) as it hit a Subaru (which was also written-off)

Everybody is fine, but the Tiia/Versa is gone forever. My wife now drives a 2007 Corolla


----------



## Simosos (Sep 19, 2009)

hi guys. I would like to live a photo about my xt for you. 



best regards from ITALY


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi, from Leamington, Ontario, Tomato Capital of Canada....

Just got my 2005 X-trail SE, 32K, still looks and feel brand new....

Here is a few pics.













http://i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab51/mgfiest/DSCF1560.jpg

http://i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab51/mgfiest/DSCF1559.jpg

http://i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab51/mgfiest/DSCF1558.jpg


----------



## Simosos (Sep 19, 2009)

my pictures are here

Flickr: neverstop77's Photostream

and if you wont spent some minutes, here there are my videos 

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos


----------



## carbonr (Oct 19, 2009)

I bought this second hand from a romanian couple of days ago its in good condition and very neat
i live in dubai


----------



## Simosos (Sep 19, 2009)

ooohhhh very nice.
but what size are the tires?
it looks taller..


----------



## carbonr (Oct 19, 2009)

i duno how to find the size of the tyres!. its michelin tires, now if you know wher the size are wrriten then i can tell you


----------



## Simosos (Sep 19, 2009)

carbonr said:


> i duno how to find the size of the tyres!. its michelin tires, now if you know wher the size are wrriten then i can tell you


the original here in italy is the 215/65/R16
you can see in the image something about tire size.


I would like to know only the wrote on top. you can see it on the tire on relief.
thank you

ps, I was born in Doha but now I live in Italy. a day I will come back to my city beacuse I don't remeber nothing about it


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

*2005 LE*

2005 LE; Kumho Ecsta SPT - 235/50R18. TSW Jarama (Hyper Silver) 18" rims. Powder Coated Calipers (c/o C&C Coatings, Sarnia, ON), Drilled rotors. EBC Green Stuff pads. Apex Stainless Brake lines. FR speakers; Infinity Reference Series 0db cxvr. Rear Speakers; focal 165A. K&N Air Filter. Magnaflow mufller (dual tips) (c/o Noyz Boyz, Scarborough, ON. Just washed. More images and projects to follow on Cardomain.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I like it. I like it alot 

Need more pics of:
underside to see the exhaust.
close up of coated calipers.

Have your calipers seen a full winter yet? ... just wondering how they are holding up.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Complete brake rebuild was completed last month. I don't put a lot of miles on my X, but will keep everyone posted on the condition of the calipers. C&C does more industrial coatings than anything else, so I expect durability will not be an issue. I am also not concerned about heat retention (some forums say powder coating is a bad idea) as I am not a racer and the brakes will not heat up that much.

The muffler is the only new part. My stock connector pipe broke off at the muffler the other day, so this was quick fix. I wanted to hold off until spring to do the complete exhaust system.

I do all my minor maintenance on the car and everything for my bikes (bicycles - mtb and road). I did all the labour for the brake job (excet the powder coating of course). I thought this would be a good opportunity to show others with some technical skills that the brake job is doable for most. Combine it with some common sense, this forum, the internet and the X-Trail service manual and you have the tools to do most work.

Thank you for the positive feedback.

I will post more photos on Car Domain over the next month or so.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi all,

Gradually getting mine fitted to be a competant off-roader.
This pic shows the 50mm strut spacer lift and larger 225/70/16 Yokohama Geolandar A/T-S tyres.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Revhead Kev said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Gradually getting mine fitted to be a competant off-roader.
> This pic shows the 50mm strut spacer lift and larger 225/70/16 Yokohama Geolandar A/T-S tyres.


lookin good... kev


----------



## jungle_xtrail (Feb 3, 2010)

:newbie:

hey all! i just got my 2007 nissan xtrail!! im loving it!! i see most of the ones on here are gasoline engines tho.. i could be wrong...

mine is the 2.2 turbo diesel model, 6 speed..


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

*simmo UK*



aussietrail said:


> Yep, am from Australia. Not sure about my exy being popular, but I do like it and it has been with me since 2002


Hi Jalal,
Have followed your Xee progress for quite a while now, do you still have the original car or have you moved on to the softer model.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

simmo said:


> Hi Jalal,
> Have followed your Xee progress for quite a while now, do you still have the original car or have you moved on to the softer model.


Hi Simmo and welcome to the forum,

I still have my exy and it is still going strong. Everytime I think of selling it to get the new T31 model, the wife and kids jump on me and convince me to keep it LOL


----------



## Riad_13 (Apr 14, 2010)

Heres my X-trail that i got last summer...i just installed the pioneer AVIC-U310BT and it looks and works great!!! im looking to get more parts and accessories to make it unique but its very hard to find stuff in canada any suggestions?

(btw im not sure how to add pics?! sorry guys... :newbie


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Riad_13 said:


> (btw im not sure how to add pics?! sorry guys... :newbie


Follow THIS guide.


----------



## XTRAILSE336 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's mine...it's a bit dirty...but here goes anyways.


----------



## davelincs (Jun 27, 2010)

Picked her up to day. heres a couple of photos,


----------



## Valenni (Jul 2, 2010)

That is real nice Davelincs. How do you find the ride / comfort? I am picking up my Tekna manual in a few days. 

I am moving from a Merc 2008 C class due to practically, and it was the best on the market for what I needed. 

(Got the Extreme roof rails and Style pack, really transforms the exy IMO)


----------



## davelincs (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Valenni
I upgraded from a nissan qashqai, the x trail is far superior for comfort, the ride is far better as well,although firmer,the qq was a 1.5 lt dci so the mpg is not so good,at the moment i have averaged 32 mpg,this ones auto,
but besides that i am very pleased with the exy,more room,and power i should have bought one years ago
good luck with the new exy Valenni, dont forget the photos


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi All, I am glad you have all taken to the Xee, the old horse still takes some beating, the new breed of off roaders are certainly a more rounded shape and not so much like our boxy type but like most of you guys the Xee brings a lot more with it than just curves.


----------



## Valenni (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah I totally agree with the 4x4 with curves design, I think the curves make them look soft. 

And boot space also suffers from cruved roof lines. The reason I went for the Exy was the boxy, dominant design and the massive boot. 

There is no doubt that it is a required taste. I will upload some pics when I get it. 

Oh, does anyone have the PDF on the Bose speaker system? I remember seeing it bofore. (it shows speaker / sub woofer placement).

Thanks guys n dolls


----------



## davelincs (Jun 27, 2010)

I managed to get some oem running boards at a cut price, fitted them last night, heres a few photos


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Dave smart boards, did it take you long to fit them, I would show mine if i could figure how to upload photies.


----------



## davelincs (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Simmo, it took about 2 1/2 hours, the longest bit was waiting for the paint to dry,
its a good idea to open a photo bucket account, then download your photos to photobucket,once downloaded you get an option to share your photos, click on image then its a matter of copying and pasting , it took me a few time sto get the hang of it
good luck, hope to see some photos soon


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

Cheers Mate


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Valenni (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice setup Davelincs, really like them.

I think the boards really beef up the look of the Exy. I finally got my Exy yesterday, will get some pics up tomorrow hopefully. Was holding off until I get the style pack fitted. (Side boards, rear plate and illuminated entry guards)

But I have to say, it's one awesome car! Drives as smooth as my Merc, but with a more commanding feel. Also, the Tekna is so full of toys I don't know where to start.

I got the version with the 9gb HDD sat nav unit / touch screen / postcode search. This seems to be the standard now. (I was hoping to get the Bose system, but the sound on this is fantastic anyway)

Back soon

Val


----------



## davelincs (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Val
the running boards do make a difference to the overall look, dont forget your photos, pleased you like the tenka,how about a photo of the interior
Dave


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Dave and Val just thought I would give you a chance to see a decent Xee, now a distinguished 5yrs old but still going strong.
http://http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b452/simmo2435/nissan forums/P1040355.jpg
http://http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b452/simmo2435/nissan forums/P1040356.jpg


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

Dave, I hope the photies worked


----------



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

simmo said:


> Dave, I hope the photies worked


Nope, and you can upload them here too if you want. Just click on the Paperclip icon above the text box when posting.

Nadeem


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Nadeen, will try again.
http://http//i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b452/simmo2435/nissan forums/P1040355.jpg
http://http://http//i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b452/simmo2435/nissan%20forums/P1040356.jpg


----------



## davelincs (Jun 27, 2010)

Nearly there simmo


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice black exy there Simmo. For those who wish to view the pics, just remove the extra "http" from the link and they'll show-up


----------



## davelincs (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tip jalal
Simmo, she,s looking good,i like the chrome , did you fit those yourself?
i might have to invest in some


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks jalal I had a feeling someone with a little bit of geek knowledge would come to my assisstance, cheers once again mate.


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi dave yes, the bars and lamps are from germany, the wind deflectors top and rear with the X trail logo on are from jalal, i had the daytime driving lamps in the grill fitted and wired by a custom garage. was'nt to sure about changing the wheels from the standard set but on reflection I am glad I did just gives that personal touch.


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

Black is beautiful http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b452/simmo2435/nissan%20forums/P1040356.jpg" not again, i give up


----------



## Valenni (Jul 2, 2010)

Well guys, I got my Exy T31 a little over a month ago and I have been on holiday testing it out. 

Nissan X-Trail T31 173 DCI 'TEKNA' Manual Reg'd July 2010

First impressions: Well built, comfortable, roomy and fast.

Opinion so far, awesome. 

I have to say, I looked at cars for about 6 months before getting the Exy, and nothing came close. (Except some 4x4's with a £50k price taf)

Everything in the medium 4x4 market was too small or too basic. But not the Exy, it has the greatest space of them all. (That boot is perfection)!!

What makes the car perfect? ? ?

Boot is MASSIVE.
Pleanty of room in the back for passengers.
Ride quality is smooth and controlled.
Leather seats are the ultimate in comfort. (And heated)
Sound system is great.
HDD sat nav / music server is WOW!
Straight line power delivery rocks. 
Sitting height / position is perfect. 
Panoramic roof is loved by all passangers.
Looks awesome with the 18" alloys. 
Nissan dog guard fits perfectly.
Tinted windows look slick.


Not so perfect? ? ?

Heating system a bit slow to 'heat'. (Driving at higher revs speeds it up)
Rear boot floor easy scratched by my dogs. 
Baggage hooks in the boot too low down. (Can't hang bags from them)

Thats everything really. I recommend the Exy to everyone wanting a bargin, and it's more than we deserve for the money. 

I have attached some pics.


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Valenni, sound I am glad you have joined the elite you will never be dissapointed in your Exy, it just gets better and better, enjoy it.


----------



## davelincs (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Valenni, she,s looking good,have you thought about buying a boot liner for it ?, they fit very well


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

Valenni, you will have to write a tutorial for me as how you managed to get those pictures, I have spent ages trying to get it right, Dave even gave me some instructions but to no avail. I agree with Dave that a Exy boot liner would solve some of your problems they are ideal for pets but in saying that I am suprised you did not get one with the motor.


----------



## Valenni (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. The boot liner thing is an extra I believe. 

As for adding photos Simmo, follow the instructions below...

Goto

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Create an account (free)

Once created, click on 'my home'

Click on 'Upload images and videos'

You will then see a window to pick which photos you want. 

Once you pick your photo, just upload!

You will then see the photos you uploaded, and below them, you will see 4 x links. 

Right click over the 'IMG' link and 'copy'

The on the X-Trail site, on your 'reply' box, paster the 'IMG' link and thats it!

(Hope that makes sense)


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi, Thanks Val sounds like sense to me, watch this space.


----------



## Thatzappaguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's my 2006 (on the road 05/2007) columbia 4x. A fun ride. It was a steal with only 35k km on it.


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi, Welcome to the Xee party, I am sure you will have many hours of enjoyment with the new motor the same as the rest of us.


----------



## davelincs (Jun 27, 2010)

welcome to the forum, like the number plate,i assume your a frank zappa fan?


----------



## Thatzappaguy (Sep 13, 2010)

davelincs said:


> welcome to the forum, like the number plate,i assume your a frank zappa fan?


Some call us FREAKS! However, we are civilized.


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey Dave just noticed you have one of those girlie type Xee's not like FrankZees and my masculine type


----------



## jabblie (Apr 1, 2008)

This is my sexy exy, its a 06 bonivista, with 18" chrome boss motersport rims wraped in 235 55 r 18 michelin tires, and i just added HIDs in the the lights and fogs


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

jabblie said:


> This is my sexy exy, its a 06 bonivista, with 18" chrome boss motersport rims wraped in 235 55 r 18 michelin tires, and i just added HIDs in the the lights and fogs


Hi Jabblie, nice exy love the wheels we do not have the Bonivista model in the uk so I would presume it would be a SVE model for us, was there much work to put HIDs into the fog lights. I hope dave or valenni do not read this thread as they will be very jealous as they have the new type soft models ha,ha.


----------



## jabblie (Apr 1, 2008)

simmo said:


> Hi Jabblie, nice exy love the wheels we do not have the Bonivista model in the uk so I would presume it would be a SVE model for us, was there much work to put HIDs into the fog lights. I hope dave or valenni do not read this thread as they will be very jealous as they have the new type soft models ha,ha.


it was easy the lights came with all the wiring done, you just have to mount the controler and balast, and plug it in


----------



## Turbo X-Trail (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey guys. Here's my car. 


































Has a full aftermarket turbo kit, GT2860rs .86 a/r, EMS stinger ECU, LM-1 wideband o2 sensor, 2.5" dump and 3" catback exhaust, front mount intercooler, couple of gauges, 18" koya drifttek wheels, 235/50 achilles tyres, eclipse head unit, pioneer sub etc...

makes about 200kw or 270hp at the wheels. would run a mid 13sec pass and 0-100 in about 6 seconds.


----------



## X-TrailDave (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi there fellow enthusiasts,

Just thought I'd try posting a picture...please excuse 


[url]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5212/5464670305_08d66f9b92.jpg[/url]
/[IMG]

[IMG]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5212/5464670305_08d66f9b92.jpg



Hmmmm....link works, but I was trying to embed the image. Can anyone see my newbie error?


----------



## Thatzappaguy (Sep 13, 2010)

A good friend of mine sent me a very Special Decal in order to decorate the rear end of my Exy! Do you know what that represents?? Cash prizes available.....


----------



## X-TrailDave (Feb 15, 2011)

Thatzappaguy said:


> A good friend of mine sent me a very Special Decal in order to decorate the rear end of my Exy! Do you know what that represents?? Cash prizes available.....


No idea....any hints? Is it Euro-specific?


----------



## Thatzappaguy (Sep 13, 2010)

No it's internationally known....actually a trade mark now!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thatzappaguy said:


> No it's internationally known....actually a trade mark now!


Yeah, your username gave it all away mate


----------



## Thatzappaguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Them people from DownUnder....(or UpOver depending on your point of view) are pretty clever. Must be the beer!

By the way this album recorded in 1976 features the eclectic harmonica of Norman Gunston....
it also has my name on it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Don't really care about the beer. Show me the CASH Prize mate. hahahaha


----------



## HunterNU (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's a couple pictures of our X-Trail in Iqalugaarjuup Nunanga Territorial Park which is about 10 km northwest of Rankin Inlet, Nunavut. These pictures were taken June 18th.


----------



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Xtraildream (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi all.

I've changed T31 Exy from T30...
This is my ride...

2010 20GT(Diesel turbo) AT RHD


----------



## Bellavia (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi PLNCRZY,

Nice and clean, that one. What brand/model is your roof rack footing (or tower)?

Thanks!


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

Xtraildream said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've changed T31 Exy from T30...
> This is my ride...
> ...


Hi Yasu.F It looks a beautiful ride, I do not think this model will be on sale in the uk.

Regards, 

Simmo


----------



## X-TrailDave (Feb 15, 2011)

*Goin' Camping*

Still my favourite setup. Can't wait for summer! 











8' Coleman Cedar popup
Dirigo XT 155 Tandem Kayak
OEM rack with Thule 883 Glide and Set


----------



## simmo (Aug 14, 2006)

Fantastic Dave, unfortunately this scene would just be a dream to me, but thanks anyway.


----------



## 06X-Trail (Apr 29, 2012)

Iam from Canada and parts are hard to find.Where did you buy your chrome wheel arch covers and how much where they,And by the way your ride looks slick as shit,nice!!!!!!1


----------



## 06X-Trail (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks nice except for the Wonder Bra on the front! WHAT THE F


----------



## mjkenya (Oct 21, 2011)

Turbo X-Trail: I like the black rims!


----------



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

*My ride*

Since I am new, I'll put mine up now that is fixed up and fairly clean. I bought it this July. It is a 2005 X-Trail SE 4WD. Got it dirt cheap but had quite a bit to do on it.


----------



## ChiTownSheWolf (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey all! This is my 2006 Nissan Xtrail. She's my baby, and there is a lot that I would like to do yet.


----------



## ChiTownSheWolf (Nov 27, 2012)

Turbo X-Trail said:


> Hey guys. Here's my car.


Very nice rims, I love the black out. Looks great!


----------



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Are those the OEM side steps? Did you remove them afterwards?


----------



## ChiTownSheWolf (Nov 27, 2012)

88turborx7 said:


> Are those the OEM side steps? Did you remove them afterwards?


No, they are aftermarket ... I am planning to take them off now though after 6 years. They have been through a lot, and need some work!


----------



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

What brand are they? I was thinking about getting the OEM ones but they are a little pricey.


----------



## esberelias (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm sadden that the last post was over a year a go  This was an awesome thread! Read all pages but most of the pictures have been deleted from user's picture accounts 

Once I get my SUV I'll be sure to post pictures in here!!



Let's bring this back to life!!


----------



## xtrailrider (Feb 2, 2014)

Xtraildream said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've changed T31 Exy from T30...
> This is my ride...
> ...


Hi there,

Is this the OEM set-up of this car? Looks great!


----------



## xtrailrider (Feb 2, 2014)

simmo said:


> Hi Yasu.F It looks a beautiful ride, I do not think this model will be on sale in the uk.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Simmo



This ride looks great! 
Is this an OEM set-up for this one?
i envy..:crying:


----------



## Tunnelsen (Feb 17, 2014)

Xtraildream said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've changed T31 Exy from T30...
> This is my ride...
> ...


Hello... What kind of rims are this? Modell? Looks great.


----------



## 55xtrail55 (May 2, 2014)

*my x-trail*

Hi there, 

After years of leasing decided to buy a car, and opted for the x-trail. Found myself a 2006 2.2 dci Columbia, 1 previous owner and full stamped history at a bargain price!! Having had it a couple of weeks now I think I made the right choice  Having been into car modification in the past and being curtailed by the lease agreements previously I have decided to make a few modifications to my car...nothing outrageous though..I will add some front bars and front and rear scuff plates, 19 or 20 inch wheels and hopefully find some leather interior and xenon lights...but my first change is being done at the end of the month..a fully body wrap...here are a couple of pics.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

55Xtrail55 is the white version a body wrap, is it painted or is it photoshop at its finest? I note that you plan to add bash plates and bars. I assume this is to make it even more off road worthy. My question why destroy your vehicles performance by trying to go for FrankenRims? The car was originally designed with 15'' rims and 215/70/15 tires. Going to 20'' is something like a quintuple upsize. Best size would be 225/40/20 or 235's but such tire sizes do not exist. And if they did would be incredibly stiff with not much sidewall. You will affect handling as well as strain yours suspension and if your overall diameter is bigger you will change the gearing and make your X trail slower. If you want more performance than orginal buy quality tires in 225/55 r17 minimum H rated.


----------



## 55xtrail55 (May 2, 2014)

Hi quadraria 10 the white picture is my photoshop so I could preview what it would look like in white before paying out for the vinyl body wrap [and to gain the missuses approval] the scuff plates are to protect door sills and boot sill etc, the nudge bars will primarily be cosmetic value, although some of my fishing trips do take me off road so will indeed provide added protection...regarding the wheels, again will be cosmetic value, it already has factory 17" alloys and a lot of the new x-trails come with 18" alloys as standard fitments, so an increase to 20" although more likely it will be 19" possibly even 18" if I find something I like that really suits the car. I am not worried about the change in performance [decreased acceleration / increased top speed] as this will be used as a family get around  In the past I've had cars running on big wheels with performance rubber bands for tyres and yes it made for a bumpy ride, but the handling was immense lol, but that is not what I'm looking for with this car...looking different but not obviously modified


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Increased top speed is a myth as nobody ever gets to use it and I am not too sure how long I would want to be cruising at the limits of the cars engine and suspension.
My point was that the car was originally designed with 15 in rims which were then upsized on later versions first to 16'' and then 17''. 20'' rims is a fivefold upsize and I really dont think it will do anything positive to the vehicle. What is cool about an SUV that can no longer operate as such? Seems like a lot of money to spend on pure cosmetics, but that is me.
RE 17'' rims, I have used 215-60-17, 225-60-17 and 225-55-17. In comparison to the original set up size of 215-70-15, the first has a 1.1% diameter increase, the second a 3% diameter increase, and the last a .4% decrease. With the 225-60's the X is sluggish and handling at highway speeds is not what it should be. However with the 225-55, the car is zippier, and the auto transmission gearing seems to be bang on for it. Handling improves and it really feels planted at highway speeds. I can see why its a common tire size for the X in Germany where people actually get to drive at speed.


----------



## 55xtrail55 (May 2, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Increased top speed is a myth as nobody ever gets to use it and I am not too sure how long I would want to be cruising at the limits of the cars engine and suspension.
> My point was that the car was originally designed with 15 in rims which were then upsized on later versions first to 16'' and then 17''. 20'' rims is a fivefold upsize and I really dont think it will do anything positive to the vehicle. What is cool about an SUV that can no longer operate as such? Seems like a lot of money to spend on pure cosmetics, but that is me.
> RE 17'' rims, I have used 215-60-17, 225-60-17 and 225-55-17. In comparison to the original set up size of 215-70-15, the first has a 1.1% diameter increase, the second a 3% diameter increase, and the last a .4% decrease. With the 225-60's the X is sluggish and handling at highway speeds is not what it should be. However with the 225-55, the car is zippier, and the auto transmission gearing seems to be bang on for it. Handling improves and it really feels planted at highway speeds. I can see why its a common tire size for the X in Germany where people actually get to drive at speed.


The more I have been looking at pics of x's with really big wheels the more I am starting to dislike them!! I think the max I will go to will be 18's with a reasonable tyre still, I like the fact that it looks like a 4x4, and my end goal is to have something that still looks practically oem, with some added extras..the reason for the colour change is I haven't seen many, if any t30's 
in white, so this will make it quite unique I hope. I am even toying with some t31 headlights [I know completely different] but I would be able to get them fit


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well artic white wasn't the most popular colour, but I do see them around. It was one of the colour options in Canada. Does look good. What is the advantage of body wrap vs having the car repainted? Price ? Durability? Does it keep moisture away from metal or would it trap it underneath? I don't know much about it.
As for the tires I think I read about Jalal of the Aussie Forum putting 18'' 235-50-18's on his old T30 before getting a t31. He found some older Murano rims with correct offset and center bore. I use older 17'' special edition Maxima rims w 7'' width with the 225-55s for summer, and the stock alloy w 6.5'' width with 215-60s for winter.
Curious if you are going to cut out some of the bumper to fit the t31 lights? Might be easier to get a set of the top section covers to change the headlight look. 
Where are you by the way? All the best
Mike


----------



## kieranm105 (May 22, 2014)

can't see all the photos, have they been taken off?


----------



## kieranm105 (May 22, 2014)

Here is my 2006 2.2dci Aventura that I've had for about 2 months and love. I've had two land rovers before but needed a more reliable comfortable 4x4 that could still handle snow and maybe dirt tracks that I might go on occasionally, but still be able to get me around the UK in comfort.

I've been told by the wife that I'm not allowed to modify the outside like the land rovers. So no nudge bar, spotlights, roof rack, lift kit 
But so far I've upgraded to flat wipers (front & rear), mist washer jets, LEDs in all interior lights, led reverse bulbs, led fog light bulbs, new dab & bluetooth stereo, fixed the engine oil leak, led side light bulbs, all weather high beam h1 bulbs, fixed the broken diff switch and a piper cross panel air filter.

Next jobs are to tidy some paint work up, get winter tyres fitted, vinyl wrap the silver trim pieces on the dash (radio surround, gear stick surround, window switches). I've got done ebc brake pads on their way as these need changing.
Will upgrade the discs and flexible hoses next year sometime, just need new pads ASAP.





































New stereo:


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice, its so weird to see everything on the right side.


----------



## kieranm105 (May 22, 2014)

*Members rides*



lmac said:


> Nice, its so weird to see everything on the right side.


Thanks, loving her so far. Using some diesel as she's fun to drive on my new work route when I put the accelerator down!


----------



## zac3ne2nr (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is mine guys.
Located in Mississauga, Ontario, Canada.
2006 Se with the Adventure package.
Lowered on H&R springs.
JAOS grill and eye lids
Projector HID retrofit - Bo-Xenon( high and low beams with cutoff)
Philips-8 LED DRL (legal requirement)
Curt trailer hitch
redone all suspension with OE parts,pics below.
Kenwood dual din deck with infinity powered sub.
Volk C-V pro 18x9 +19 wheels
350z brakes.


----------



## kieranm105 (May 22, 2014)

I like those eyebrows, just looking on the jaos website now.
You've just made my want/to do list bigger!! 
Kieran


----------



## zac3ne2nr (Jun 30, 2005)

Did some more work


----------



## zac3ne2nr (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## Photo_brown (May 22, 2015)

I hear once you have one Xtrail in the family it isn't long before... My father just picked up his 2006 LE last week. There are the Twins over the weekend.


----------



## Meez (Feb 3, 2016)

Wow, this has become ghost thread since almost a year ago......


----------



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Almost 5 years from the last post here is mine.


----------



## NateD29 (Oct 5, 2020)

88turborx7 said:


> Almost 5 years from the last post here is mine.
> View attachment 6870
> View attachment 6871
> View attachment 6872


Nice ride man. I recently got a 06 bona vista. Wondering what size rims and tires you have on your ride. And also any sort of suspension upgrades for them?


----------



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

NateD29 said:


> Nice ride man. I recently got a 06 bona vista. Wondering what size rims and tires you have on your ride. And also any sort of suspension upgrades for them?


Thanks! They are XD811 Rockstar II, 17" x 8", 5x4.5/5.0 CB: 72.6 BS: 4.89. Tires are General Grabber AT2 245/70/17. Had to trim the front wheel arches for them to fit.


----------



## AJ1992 (Jul 21, 2021)

88turborx7 said:


> Almost 5 years from the last post here is mine.
> View attachment 6870
> View attachment 6871
> View attachment 6872


nicee ride.


----------



## ahatoli (5 mo ago)

I just knew the forum when I was looking for the color code, and I want to share my X-trail in my memory:
In 2010-2014, in Uzbekistan


----------



## ahatoli (5 mo ago)

And now I have a white X-trial, Dongfeng made in 2018, almost all the same as X-trail 200, but 2.0L gasoline motor


----------



## ahatoli (5 mo ago)

ahatoli said:


> And now I have a white X-trial, Dongfeng made in 2018, almost all the same as X-trail 200, but 2.0L gasoline motor
> View attachment 9432
> 
> 
> ...


T31


----------

